# Tude orders/promos delivery



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok im sure most of us are waiting on our new order to come in from this past weekends promo deal, i ordered mine friday morning and just got the confirm email that the package has been dispatched. If any1 else is also awaiting there order please share when you ordered and when its recieved. From previous orders it seems like the delivery time is getting longer and longer, my first order was here in 8 days, the second it took 5 weeks.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 8, 2011)

always 12 days or less for me. im in mich.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 8, 2011)

well ive only made these 3 orders the 1st was before thanksgiving and the next was before xmas so i sorta figured it was the holidays slowin things down but 5 weeks? Im just gonna figure that since this was such a huge sale the shipping will take a lil longer to, if you look at dna, barneys farm, tga, reserva there all almost sold out so i guess its just time to play the waiting game.


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine just updated to passed on for overseas delivery in UNITED STATES but the USPS doesn't show record yet, ordered at 11:30 am UK time Friday


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> always 12 days or less for me. im in mich.


Yeah mine was longest 12 or less all the time..Im in ny..Mine dispatched sunday and yesterday so i will be posting when i recieve the packages.Im hoping they all come together but my luck it will be one after another lol..AS long as i get them im happy


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Mar 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah mine was longest 12 or less all the time..Im in ny..Mine dispatched sunday and yesterday so i will be posting when i recieve the packages.Im hoping they all come together but my luck it will be one after another lol..AS long as i get them im happy


What strains did you go with Wytberry?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

akg snowdawg2 free 10 pack lucky dip and promos x ufos
cali connection larry og 10 pack promos x ufos
tga qrazy train and querkle promos x ufos

Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	3	£17.97
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	3	£17.97
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Cali Connection Larry Og Kush Seeds Temporarily Sold Out
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CALP266/no du	1	£69.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Customer Info:

Customer Comments:
"n/a"
Order Summary:
Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
Alplhakronik Genes Seeds Snowdawg 2
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	ALP3275	1	£39.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## gotabagforcheap (Mar 8, 2011)

Be patient. They are backed up a little with overload of orders. Dont sweat the order not getting there unless it has been ATLEAST 2 weeks/14 days after receiving the dispatch notice. They will eventually get there within 8-14 days usually (pending where you live in the U.S.) Just know, they WILL get to you, if not, Rachel will be more than happy to answer any questions you have, but don't waste their time in replying to an email if it hasn't been atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## lemonz (Mar 8, 2011)

i got min this morning but im in the uk and the mystery g13 seed is automatic nl


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 8, 2011)

Royal Mail passed off my letter already, USPS is about to start processing that shit...hopefully it makes it through unscathed!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope my mystery seed is not a damn auto.....all autos get feed to my bird or fish


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 8, 2011)

I ordered Friday night. Still at processing/packing. Every other time its been 7 days to east coast. This one doesn't appear to be on the same track as the previous though.


----------



## auldone (Mar 8, 2011)

Got my tracking # on Friday @ 8:50 a.m. and dispatch email today. This is my second go with them. The first time I had gear in hand in 10 days. That was a month ago.


----------



## Spoc (Mar 8, 2011)

They overnighted all three of my packages for $72.00







And they're still not here....j/k


----------



## auldone (Mar 8, 2011)

Spoc said:


> They overnighted all three of my packages for $72.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 9, 2011)

Auto nl huh? Just 1? Is it femd?


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Mar 9, 2011)

NL AUTO?.... I hope it's a reg, since I got fem Vertigo's.... Hoping for a Male and breeding w a good NL wouldnt be bad....... Did they include the free pack of rolling papers like promised, or no?...... what kind if so?.... those originals with their logo?...... If anything i would hope for zig zags .... I doubt it..


----------



## 00ashoo (Mar 9, 2011)

just got my order
got a g13 hypnotic (fem) and for some nice reason i got 4 heavy duty fruity (regs)
gott a stash jar for a free gift thought id get a tiny shit one but what a gift !(got the kush one) got a free pack of rizla aswell
alott of people talking about attitude after this promo but its all good here!!


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 9, 2011)

ill be happy with a nl auto.. if u guys dont want them send them 2 me!!! lol. if u guys did send them 2 me i would prolly get them quicker then my order from the tude.jk . i ordered on fri, bout noon time in the uk.. my order still says "Processing/Packing".. and i have only received the sagepay conformation email.. nothing what so ever from the attitude.. should i be concerned??? anyways i ordered short stuff russian rocket fuel reg. and sum flash jet47 fem. 
I really wanted sum sour60 but out of stock.. UNTIL YESTERDAY!!!! go figure..


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 9, 2011)

so it looks like the mystery seed is still a mystery, we got 1 with an auto and another with hypnotic

time will tell, i recieved my email yesterday saying the package was sent to dispatch but no tracking number yet


----------



## 00ashoo (Mar 9, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> so it looks like the mystery seed is still a mystery, we got 1 with an auto and another with hypnotic
> 
> time will tell, i recieved my email yesterday saying the package was sent to dispatch but no tracking number yet


i heard someone else got sour AK


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 9, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> so it looks like the mystery seed is still a mystery, we got 1 with an auto and another with hypnotic
> 
> time will tell, i recieved my email yesterday saying the package was sent to dispatch but no tracking number yet


weird.. i had a tracking number on monday but still no conformation email from the tude..... 
i really do hope i get a freebie auto...


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 9, 2011)

lemonz said:


> i got min this morning but im in the uk and the mystery g13 seed is automatic nl


I thought it might be, but I was hoping it was Hypnotic! Oh, well I could actually use another Auto!


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 9, 2011)

idc either way if its auto its goin outside if not then it gets to hang around for a while, the sour ak would be sweet tho


----------



## lemonz (Mar 9, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I thought it might be, but I was hoping it was Hypnotic! Oh, well I could actually use another Auto!


i thought everyone would get the same but others are saying they got hypnotic and sour ak anyone wanna swap lol, i would have loved a sour ak but i am still happy with the nl auto and it is a fem for the guy who asked


----------



## auldone (Mar 9, 2011)

It said in the monthly news letter that there would be 3 different secret strains and we would be getting one of the 3...


----------



## growmomma (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I sent cash on Mar 2nd global priority. I figured they would have recieved it by now but they have not. Dont think ill b paying w cash again. I kno I kno I shud have waited until the promo lol. Anyways, I have BF tangerine dream, White Label White Widow, and Sweet Seeds Sweet Cheese ordered. Anyone have experience with these strains?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 9, 2011)

You should have at least sent a cashiers check or money order, something with a reciept. You know have no proof whatsoever that you sent cash or that they received it. Good luck.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 9, 2011)

Your probably right wood, but ive heard others say they had no problems sending cash so....fingers crossed!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 9, 2011)

Ordered around 6 am mountain and my order still hasn't dispatched...last time for the "Tude from me for a long while...if ever again....And if it still hasn't shipped by tomorrow I will cancel my order and tell them to ...well you know...busy bullshit...they hurried up and took my money but now they dragass?? I have ordered from them so many times I dont even know...and since around x-mas it has taken longer and longer for them to ship out and arrive.... really am done with them for at least a year or two for sure

Namaste'


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 9, 2011)

im right there with ya illumination, this makes my 3rd order and will prolly be my last


----------



## RoloTomassi (Mar 9, 2011)

Still Processing/Packing.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 9, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Ordered around 6 am mountain and my order still hasn't dispatched...last time for the "Tude from me for a long while...if ever again....And if it still hasn't shipped by tomorrow I will cancel my order and tell them to ...well you know...busy bullshit...they hurried up and took my money but now they dragass?? I have ordered from them so many times I dont even know...and since around x-mas it has taken longer and longer for them to ship out and arrive.... really am done with them for at least a year or two for sure
> 
> Namaste'


whats up illumination?? me and u are in the same boat bro... i ordered bout 15 min before you.. and my shit still says Processing/Packing. have u emailed them?? im going 2 email them sum time tonight. im not in a rush or nuthin, just wonderin what the hold up is.. the only email i have got from attitude was from sagepay. like u said they sure took r money real quick..


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 9, 2011)

what bout u guys rolo and newstrain??? have u emailed them if so did they reply??


----------



## RoloTomassi (Mar 9, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> what bout u guys rolo and newstrain??? have u emailed them if so did they reply??


Honestly, I've never emailed them and have always gotten my souvenirs, I figure they're backed up from the promo, and the order will go out shortly -- If the status doesn't change by Friday I'll probably contact them.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 9, 2011)

I emailed them tonight for the first time. Told them I've been processing for 5 days and 4 business days. Now my seeds are sold out so if they don't have mine let me know so I can call my bank and stop payment. Told them ppl that ordered on Sunday or Monday have already dispatched and mine haven't. So well see. I kno you catch more flys with honey but I'm starting to get pissed.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still in processing as well. I e-mailed them and they said something about being backed up and it should go out shortly. I don't buy it though.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 9, 2011)

rolo, thats what i was thinkin.. ill wait till tomarrow 2 email... 




TheLastWood said:


> I emailed them tonight for the first time. Told them I've been processing for 5 days and 4 business days. Now my seeds are sold out so if they don't have mine let me know so I can call my bank and stop payment. Told them ppl that ordered on Sunday or Monday have already dispatched and mine haven't. So well see. I kno you catch more flys with honey but I'm starting to get pissed.


but then i read this and go to the attitude website and see the seeds i orderd are now out of stock.. just hope i dont get skrewd out of my cash.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2011)

damn that sucks i just hope all of my orders have everything is in place


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

I wrote them last night waiting to hear from them now


Namaste'


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

Gotta love next day delivery  Got mine in a tacky but handy attitude tin. Lots of seeds to play with  Think i need to go buy some soil


----------



## Indos (Mar 10, 2011)

My order was Dispatched on: Mar 06 2011.
Today i was very excited, because when i opened my door i found a package waiting me. 
The excitement did not last much...
When i opened the package i found that it contained only the Gift T-Shirt and no seeds....
So, were are my seeds? The package was sealed before i opened it, so no-one could just have taken the seeds from inside.

I just sent an email to attitude and i hope they respond soon.


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 10, 2011)

Indos said:


> My order was Dispatched on: Mar 06 2011.
> Today i was very excited, because when i opened my door i found a package waiting me.
> The excitement did not last much...
> When i opened the package i found that it contained only the Gift T-Shirt and no seeds....
> ...


I remember seeing something on their site when getting the free t-shirt saying they would not be shipped together. I was bummed because I figured it would be kinda stealth without paying extra to have my beans mailed with a shirt, I usually pay extra for that, guess they didn't want to lose those sales.

Mine are still processing, all I have is the sagepay receipt. My order was completed about 2 hours after the sale started...what a mess that was.  I got booted several times and had to keep reloading my basket. Makes me a bit concerned, but I figure all the "where are my beans" emails just slow things down more....hope to hear something by Friday at least.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

I rec'd this:
On Thu, Mar 10, 2011 at 4:02 AM, Attitude SB <[email protected]> wrote:
Hi there

Your order has not yet been shipped as we are experiencing a little back log, this will be shipped soon and you will receive your dispatched notification as soon as it leaves. I do apologise for the inconvenience regarding this.


Many Thanks,
Have A Great Day,
Jodie @ The Attitude

Sorry but I do not accept your excuse as my order was placed Mar 04 2011 @ 13:54 pm and several others who ordered AFTER that date and time have packages that are already in the states. So explain please how my order made previously to theirs, some by 2 days, became backlogged but those made after mine were not? The seeds I purchased are still in stock so I can see no valid explanation as to how my order was passed over and those placed after mine are already arriving in the states yet you have not even sent mine out? I await a truthful explanation now... I have done business with your company many times under various names, and since around last November your service times have grown and grown taking longer and longer. You advertise it will be shipped in 3 business days. But that is a non issue. The issue is my order was passed over and many made after mine are already stateside. So please address this as yes I am not pleased at all and questioning my loyalty to your company.

Thank you,

Illumination

So guess what..if they do not ship today I am cancelling my order, challenging the payout and telling them to go fuck themselves...and even if they do ship them today I am done with them and I have the ATTITUDE!!!! Bunch of bs money grubbing assholes......

Namaste'


----------



## Indos (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, I also thought that they would ship it together without having to pay extra guarantee. Obviously they did not...
But, since the status says "Dispatched on: Mar 06 2011*" *and since I received one package (T-Shirt), shouldn't have I received and another package containing the beans?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

well that email worked as I just rec'd this:

Dear Mr. Illumination,

The status of your order id: xxxxxx-xxxxxx has been changed to Dispatched

This email was automaticaly sent from http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk


Well I hope they didn't just enter it as done and not actually do it to shut me up LMFAO!!!

So now that's 2 down for me...Nirvana and their hermies and Attitude and their being too big to keep up...so I will go elsewhere so they can keep up with all their other business....I am sure Hemp Depot and the Boo and Sannies will happily welcome my business

FUCK OFF ATTITUDE!!!!

Namaste'


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I rec'd this:
> On Thu, Mar 10, 2011 at 4:02 AM, Attitude SB <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi there
> 
> ...


Ok, let's go. What time GMT did you place the order, because it sounds very much like you placed your order late friday evening UK time, meaning it wasn't even looked at until monday morning, depending on where in the queue it is. Secondly it doesn't matter if someone else got their before you, read up on how businesses like this work. They certainly aim to try and pick orders in a formal order, but there is such a thing as feasibility, time, money. Just because you were order no 50 does not mean yours will be the 50th order to be picked, if the picker sees that there are a whole heap of similar orders that can be done in one job lot to save time elsewhere, he will do it. 

So unless that is 2pm GMT then you've waited 3 days for international shipping grow up. I'd love to see these USA folk who palced their orders on monday and recieved them before today, as that would be fucking incredible shipping that well, i don't believe it, 3 days from placing an ortder to it clearing customs and arriving on the doorstep.

One of the bigger reasons for their clogup is also no doubt the fact that you've got people placing 6 seperate orders all for as much free shit as they can get, because well, life is about being greedy it seems.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

On Thu, Mar 10, 2011 at 5:07 AM, Attitude SB <[email protected]> wrote:
Hi There,
This has now been dispatched: Mar 10 2011, 11:17 AM

Thanks you for your patience regarding this and please please understand we are sorry for the delay but due to the immensely positive response we have had towards this promo, shipping was delayed, and we do get our orders out in the three days under normal circumstances. We have had out staff working 16 hour days trying to get these parcels pout to you on time, and during the waiting period, we were having fresh stock daily, so the stock you will receive will be the the freshest possible.

Once again, we do apologise and thanks for your custom.

Many Thanks,
Have A Great Day,
Jodie @ The Attitude

Mar 04 2011, 13:54 PM that is the order time and date their time...Approx. 2 pm.....so sorry your scenario is not acceptable

I am still done with them. Let them cut their teeth on you since they are in your yard. I am done with them.

They are by far not the only reliable source at all. So you Tip Top i like and admire....but fuck the "Tude...they gave me an attitude for sure...

Namaste'


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Mar 10, 2011)

i got mine next day but i am in the uk the only other thing was half of my promo seeds were mssing so after emailing i now have to make a new order just to get the free ones that i already paid for, my mystery seeds was g13 auto white russian an on the ufo freebies mine were dinafem blue hash critical jack x3 an industrial plant i did have some problems though they some how misplaced my payment it was only after a couple of emails an giving them the sagepay code that jodie/rachel found my order,an now the missing seeds


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

The reason i talk like that is because i work in essentially the same business and have recently started offering freebies and competitions and promotionals, and as one of the guys processing the orders, i ma just all too aware of the reality of their situation. As i said in the other thread, at our work we often get people trying to cash in on a promo, and it can make life a real pain, instead of draggiing a single order off the system which might take say 5 mnutes to have everything ticked and correct, you suddenly have 5 of this to the same person, that's 25 minutes just making up invoices and delivery notes instead of 5, and then due to it sometimes being for valid reasons, all orders then need to go in seperate packages with seperate psotage forms and such, it pretty much destroys any timings you work to.

But yes, actually dispatching on the 10th is a bit of a wait, i ordered mine on saturday evening and it was on my doorstep 8am on tuesday. I guess for international orders they then need to go through the annoyance of sorting out customs slips. So yeah, personally i can accept that they're not quite having a ball in the warehouse, but 5 days to be dispatched is a bit long.

So please forgive my rant at you, just a subject that rings close to home


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

It is all good my friend...I understand and appreciate your viewpoint...and hell who knows....maybe after I get them and am nearing the end of my next grow they may have an AWESOME PROMO AND I CAN GET MAD AGAIN!!! LMAO!!

Take care my friend,

Namaste'


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 10, 2011)

They may have made a lot of sales but are losing a lot of repeat business.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> They may have made a lot of sales but are losing a lot of repeat business.


not mine lol


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 10, 2011)

man i was hoping to wake up to good news but nope.. still processing.. WTF. i wrote them this morning, should have done it last night. thats good that ILLUMINATION's order got sent out, but i ordered befor him.. lol. 

tip top i see your point but if sum one places an order 1st then it needs to be sent out 1st.. u know the old saying, the early bird gets the worm... i guess not in the seed business tho.. and im not expecting it on my doorstep, but at least processed and shipped in a timely fashion..


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone in the uk wanna swap your free seed with me, i want NL auto but got the sour ak


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 10, 2011)

i want that damn NL auto 2...


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 10, 2011)

looks like the attitude is making people paranoid , not good, not worth the free seeds. i was going to order but knew it would be a big circle jerk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> looks like the attitude is making people paranoid , not good, not worth the free seeds. i was going to order but knew it would be a big circle jerk


not making me paranoid AND ANYONE THAT IS ALL U NEED TO DO IS CALL THEY WILL ANSWER ANY QUESTION U HAVE..aLSO I DONT THINK DR.GREENTHUMB GETS THIS MUCH TRAFFIC IN ONE DAY OR ANY OTHER SEEDBANK SO ITS EXPECTED


----------



## Indos (Mar 10, 2011)

Indos said:


> My order was Dispatched on: Mar 06 2011.
> Today i was very excited, because when i opened my door i found a package waiting me.
> The excitement did not last much...
> When i opened the package i found that it contained only the Gift T-Shirt and no seeds....
> ...


They just replied that the seeds were sent separately and I will have them the next few days.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah this promo was HUGE...So huge it crashed their server when it started...I have ordered from attitude many,many, many, times and THEY HAVE NEVER LET ME DOWN...One thing that I learned in the USAF is how to exercises patience..."Hurry up and wait" was the motto...I also know that if you give them a call they will answer your questions...


----------



## peacenikchick (Mar 10, 2011)

ordered on feb.26, mar.4 and mar.7, havent received any of the orders yet, in canada


----------



## auldone (Mar 10, 2011)

I see it both ways....

If you were lucky enough to get an order in at the beginning of the promo, then you should be shipped in order. I got my tracking# friday, the dispatch email a few days ago and this morning the tracking is posted on Royal Mail. I also got my order in around 1pm GMT. 
But I also know how these things work, as Tiptop stated... 

As for Attitude... they are not coming out smelling like roses from this promo. Their server becomes over loaded or crashes right at the start. Not their fault, but come on, update your shit. I have no idea how long it was messed up, but I tried for 2 hours before I went to bed.... 

Seeing that some are not getting all the free promo's and some are getting extra (I have seen a few posts saying some got extra HDF and 1 post saying random extras) is not cool and expecting the customer to wait until the next order to square the deal, Fuck that...


My biggest issue is that Attitude knew about this promo for how fuckin long and could have set up some sort of extra staff to handle this. Like the Holidays in the States, bring in the extra help, this is a HUGE weekend promo, BE FUCKIN PREPARED!!!!!!!!

Peace


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

The website crashing amuses me though, they advertised the promo so well they essentially initiated a DDoS against themselves  I think that most likely they did prepare extra staff and such in advance, but simply had no idea it would be of such a scale.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 10, 2011)

I am waiting on my order from Attitude, but I have a different order that I placed that I am expecting to arrive later this week/next week. OG kush, Headbands, Super Silver Haze, and Strawberry Cough.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 10, 2011)

auldone said:


> My biggest issue is that Attitude knew about this promo for how fuckin long and could have set up some sort of extra staff to handle this. Like the Holidays in the States, bring in the extra help, this is a HUGE weekend promo, BE FUCKIN PREPARED!!!!!!!!
> 
> Peace


Word.. my thoughts exactly...
Or.
Maybe im just impatient.. lol. 
This is only my 3rd order with them and ive never had a problem before and will continue 2 order from them.


----------



## auldone (Mar 10, 2011)

What they could have done was work through the weekend. 

At least if it were my bussiness, that's what I would have done.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember when I opened my first store...In order to get people in I offered the first two loads of clothes free wash...OMG I had so many people I thought my plan would back fire...people got pissed like hell about how crowded it was...I was hearing stuff like "phuck this it ain't worth it or I will just go down the street...but in the end most waited..others just asked could I honor it later( which I did)....I learned that day when something is free people get kinda crazy and impatient and its no way you can please everyone so you do your best and let your product speak for itself...and to all you guys complaining about your order before a week has even past be sure when you get your shit in the next few days to drop them a thank you email for giving you free seeds ( and maybe a gift) when they did not have to give you shit..


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 10, 2011)

well im glad that some people are getting there freebies and some of there orders. But for a compnay to have such a huge promo like this y not work weekends on these days to keep up with the madness? Any retail shop in the world would have employees sleepin on cots in the back to keep up if they had a sale this big, y should this concept apply to a seedbank doing international orders. I understand its a business but isnt the key to having a sucessful business is return business? I have yet to email or call them about my order but if nothing is sent to me about my tracking number by friday i will do so as i am trying to be patient, but im confident this will be my last order from the tude


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> well im glad that some people are getting there freebies and some of there orders. But for a compnay to have such a huge promo like this y not work weekends on these days to keep up with the madness? Any retail shop in the world would have employees sleepin on cots in the back to keep up if they had a sale this big, y should this concept apply to a seedbank doing international orders. I understand its a business but isnt the key to having a sucessful business is return business? I have yet to email or call them about my order but if nothing is sent to me about my tracking number by friday i will do so as i am trying to be patient, but im confident this will be my last order from the tude


Wow you have not even emailed or called to find out about your order but you take the time to type this to us....seems well ....DUMB


----------



## JeromeT (Mar 10, 2011)

I am in Michigan. According to Attitude, my order was placed Mar 04 2011, 13:46 PM with a credit card. No one has control over the mail but six days later it should have been at least mailed. Instead it is still listed as Processing/Packing. MAYBE I can understand they got overwhelmed but they know how popular they are and running a promotion like this should have been better planned. I see people in england who ordered after I did have gotten their stuff. Then I see some people getting their promo stuff and not their seeds. Some people will stand by Attitude for whatever the reason. Great. There are companies I am fiercely loyal to and do the same. But attitude is still selling on the site and taking orders. They have not told anyone (even with a form letter) "sorry this is taking so long". Yes I could call them. But we only have cell phones and do not wish to sign up for intl long distance just to have them telling me they are working on it. I didnt choose one of their birthday freebies and didnt use the 420 discount and this is how I am treated. This is my first order with them and possibly my last


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

auldone said:


> What they could have done was work through the weekend.
> 
> At least if it were my bussiness, that's what I would have done.


 they did work thru the weekend 2 of my orders were dispatched on sunday and 1 on monday..Each order was at least 1000 order numbers different which means after every order i made 1000+ people made a order each time..Thats 3000+ orders not including you guys so think about it really..What seedbank has that many orders?


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 10, 2011)

seems dumb? i dont see the point of flooding them with complaint emails when its been a week, if u read this thread from the beginning im trying to track how long each of my orders are taking my first order was here in 8 days after that 5 weeks, i agree that shippin in the states in 3 days is crazy but 5 weeks thats to much to no matter how backed up they are.

But if you have a problem with what im typing out here london then get off my thread


----------



## zeus2025 (Mar 10, 2011)

Illumination said:


> On Thu, Mar 10, 2011 at 5:07 AM, Attitude SB <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi There,
> This has now been dispatched: Mar 10 2011, 11:17 AM
> 
> ...


Have you ever worked at an online internet business? For them to stock all those "beans" is almost impossible. Trust me I know! I work in a place that is about the same size as Attitude. So what they do in most cases is "DropShip" that is when they take your order and summit it to the manufacture of your "BEANS" and then it is shipped in most cases from the source. Attitude does all of us a favor at being the middle man that way we may otherwise not be able to get these products. So when Attitude's volume increases by triple which i'm sure thats probably an understatement with the promo they just get a little to deep with business. Be patient and thankful for attitude to be able to provide what they can!! if i had a customer like you cursing my company in such a manor i would just shut you off on the site to not even deal with your false business perspective. have a great day! ha


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

pay my internet bill then you can tell me where to go on the WORLD WIDE WEB....you say you got dispatched on your first post ...then you say you don't have a tracking number yet...so instead of a simple email that may have gotten you your tracking number..you instead waste you time posting how this will be your last order from Attitude...I mean really instead of posting here just send Jodi or Racheal a quick email and your problem coould be solved ...again complaining here just seems well....DUMB


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> well im glad that some people are getting there freebies and some of there orders. But for a compnay to have such a huge promo like this y not work weekends on these days to keep up with the madness? Any retail shop in the world would have employees sleepin on cots in the back to keep up if they had a sale this big, y should this concept apply to a seedbank doing international orders. I understand its a business but isnt the key to having a sucessful business is return business? I have yet to email or call them about my order but if nothing is sent to me about my tracking number by friday i will do so as i am trying to be patient, but im confident this will be my last order from the tude


in this amount of time you could have sent them an email instead of this post...


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 10, 2011)

ok douche how about u pay my phone bill and ill be happy to call

my first order i got 2 diff mails 1 with a shoping cart number and the other with a tracking number the shopping cart number is all i have as of now

an since your so butt hurt about me not sending them an email there ya go buddy


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> ok douche how about u pay my phone bill and ill be happy to call
> 
> my first order i got 2 diff mails 1 with a shoping cart number and the other with a tracking number the shopping cart number is all i have as of now
> 
> an since your so butt hurt about me not sending them an email there ya go buddy


WTF that last part made zero sense...First off I said you can call or EMAIL (please pay attention son or Daddy won't ever let you order seeds again)...email is free....so instead of you wasting your time posting BS ....just email them with your cart number and ask them whats your tracking number. .....but you may be a little Drama Queen that needs some type of drama in your life so have at it...


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 10, 2011)

wtf ever dude im not on here try to making a damn a soap opera for you to bitch over, i made this thread so other people could know when to expect there packages but NO you wanna be on here and make it some big fuckin deal


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

Alright guys chill out seriously its getting a lil bit out of hand..All you need to do is email or call if you are concerned..But if you have a sage payment confirmation then you really dont have to worry because you will get your order no matter what all you have to do is show them that if need be..But like i said it will be handled..
You can call from your computer which is way cheaper then int calling from your phone or just get a 2 dollar phone card from the store and talk to them for a hour..Shit its really simple and no need to fuss this much..


----------



## Serapis (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in the same boat.... obviously they are out of something that we both ordered.... I just sent another email asking for an update into the obvious problem with my order....

[FONT=&quot]Order Inventory:
Product: The Attitude Rollin' Stash T Shirt
Options: Colour - White Size - M 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: THE2130
Price: $0.02

Product: DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNAQ63
Price: $89.45

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized 6 pack + DNA/Reserva Privada Lighter
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese FEM 6 + Lighter
Price: $0.00

[/FONT]


grobofotwanky said:


> I ordered Friday night. Still at processing/packing. Every other time its been 7 days to east coast. This one doesn't appear to be on the same track as the previous though.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 10, 2011)

oh man now people are gunna cyber fight... chill out dudes were all stoners here.. right?


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 10, 2011)

tru, im out for a smoke break


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 10, 2011)

lol so many people here are so dam sensitive...

these attitude promo order threads are starting to stack up fast.


i made 3 orders on friday. i received all my confirmation emails by monday and as of tuesday morning, they had all been passed on to the overseas delivery service according to the royal mail tracking. ill post back when i get my orders. 

the quickest delivery time was 5 days from when i ordered...the last order took over 14 days to get here though.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Alright guys chill out seriously its getting a lil bit out of hand..All you need to do is email or call if you are concerned..But if you have a sage payment confirmation then you really dont have to worry because you will get your order no matter what all you have to do is show them that if need be..But like i said it will be handled..
> You can call from your computer which is way cheaper then int calling from your phone or just get a 2 dollar phone card from the store and talk to them for a hour..Shit its really simple and no need to fuss this much..


thats pretty much what I was saying...They dispatched me on Sat..did not recieve any email from then ..one quick email Sunday and I had my tracking number...see that its now with USPS...so now I sit and watch my other plants...Hurry up and wait


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ dam, with usps already? that was fast.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ^^ dam, with usps already? that was fast.


Hell yeah mine is still being passed to usps


----------



## auldone (Mar 10, 2011)

Royal mail says posted 3/10/11 and being processed for delivery abroad


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

trust me if it was in the hands of royal mail it was past within that day...USPS update sucks ..you will have your order before that thing even updates..


----------



## growmomma (Mar 10, 2011)

This is my first time ordering, mine still says proc/packing but they did give me a tracking # that doesnt show up when i track thru royal mail. This is prob a dumb question lol but what does that mean?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 10, 2011)

Same boat..... it means something is holding up dispatch.... probably the inventory...



growmomma said:


> This is my first time ordering, mine still says proc/packing but they did give me a tracking # that doesnt show up when i track thru royal mail. This is prob a dumb question lol but what does that mean?


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 10, 2011)

londonfog said:


> trust me if it was in the hands of royal mail it was past within that day...USPS update sucks ..you will have your order before that thing even updates..


 LMAO im still waiting for it to be passed and its been that way since Monday the 7th


----------



## growmomma (Mar 10, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Same boat..... it means something is holding up dispatch.... probably the inventory...


Thank Serapis!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Thank Serapis!


If inventory was out it would not have let you ordered it it would have automatically said out of stock I know from past experiences.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If inventory was out it would not have let you ordered it it would have automatically said out of stock I know from past experiences.


Hope so! Maybe by morning Royal will be showing something. Thanks


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 10, 2011)

Worst time to be broke....i hate you guys...J/k cant wait to see the journals


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Hope so! Maybe by morning Royal will be showing something. Thanks


By morning give them a call if nothing changed at least it will reassure that they have your order and its on its way


----------



## SouthernHaze (Mar 10, 2011)

bought em the 9th round 4 or 5 eastern. already being processed to over this way. cant wait.


----------



## irishmc (Mar 10, 2011)

I ordered my beans on the 4th of March and they came through my letterbox today


----------



## growmomma (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> By morning give them a call if nothing changed at least it will reassure that they have your order and its on its way


Ty WBW! Will do.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 10, 2011)

why bring up dr.greenthumb wbw? trying to shut down another thread? who said i was talking about you anyway? bit paranoid? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Hope so! Maybe by morning Royal will be showing something. Thanks


 if you don't want to call email them now and they should have an answer in you box by this time tomorrow..
[email protected]


----------



## growmomma (Mar 10, 2011)

londonfog said:


> if you don't want to call email them now and they should have an answer in you box by this time tomorrow..
> [email protected]


Thats prob the best thing to do LondonFog thanks! Ima email em now, n hope for a quick response. Why do they even give out tracking #s until theyre able to be tracked??


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 10, 2011)

I told them I'm fucking pissed. 7 days n still processing? What the fuck? If they don't dispatch tommoro I'm cancelling my payment no way I'm waiting till monday


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 10, 2011)

being mean isnt going to get it done any faster...more than likely, they will delay your order for being rude.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> why bring up dr.greenthumb wbw? trying to shut down another thread? who said i was talking about you anyway? bit paranoid? LOLOLOLOL


I brang him up to show you that he doesnt go thru this for the simple fact he does not have this much traffic or customers.WHAT THE HELL DO I HAVE TO BE PARANOID FOR?
My orders have been dispatched sunday and usps says its on its way so please let me know what i need to be paranoid of?
I didnt say you was talking about me i was just stating fact that the attitude has way more customers then plenty of seedbanks combined.Guarenteed if doc was having a promo like this and as many people were ordering his site would have crashed and people orders would be way off schedule some even forgotten because he is not used to the customer volume attitude deals with be serious..
You saying that really made you sound like a infant lolololol!!!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 10, 2011)

If you cancel, you are only shooting yourself in the foot, all those freebies..... We'll get our orders, sooner or later, in the meantime, learn to bitch and moan like me, but without making threats you'll regret yourself, like canceling your order.. lol  

I'm mad too, but I expected them to fuck up my order, cause they always do.



TheLastWood said:


> I told them I'm fucking pissed. 7 days n still processing? What the fuck? If they don't dispatch tommoro I'm cancelling my payment no way I'm waiting till monday


----------



## keifcake (Mar 10, 2011)

Shit mine either!! I placed an order on fri, and one sat night... Said dispatched on their website on the 5th and 8th. 
Glad im in the middle of a grow so im not really waiting on em, they get here when they get here... I just hope my freebies are all there...



wyteberrywidow said:


> not mine lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 10, 2011)

I got mine this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





































not really, I have patience and know it takes 10 days and maybe 14 to get to my door.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 10, 2011)

^^lmao you got me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

jesus of cannabis said:


> i got mine this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao +repppp


----------



## keifcake (Mar 10, 2011)

Because it is automated and as soon as your order is cleared it produces a tracking number and auto emails that.. 
Then its the problem of usps to update, never happens intl from my experience. 



growmomma said:


> Thats prob the best thing to do LondonFog thanks! Ima email em now, n hope for a quick response. Why do they even give out tracking #s until theyre able to be tracked??


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 10, 2011)

funny how you use Dr.Greenthumb WBW,instead of another bank, now go back to bed.....LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> funny how you use Dr.Greenthumb WBW,instead of another bank, now go back to bed.....LOL


Since you praise him i used him as an example.Funny how you making it a biG DEAL,Its not that serious kid.The man dont have 1/3 the customers as attitude so like i said it was a example maybe if he did have that many customers you would see the same thing.Now you can go to bed im up.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 10, 2011)

keifcake said:


> Because it is automated and as soon as your order is cleared it produces a tracking number and auto emails that..
> Then its the problem of usps to update, never happens intl from my experience.


Thanks man, total newbie at this lol first time to ever order beans..... Im excited!!!! But trying to be patient.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 10, 2011)

sweet!!! a status change.. lol. checked after work today and it said dispatched. not showing up on royal mail tho, maybe tomorrow.. i emailed them today but i didnt get a reply.. its ok tho. maybe the will get to that tomorrow 2.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> If you cancel, you are only shooting yourself in the foot, all those freebies..... We'll get our orders, sooner or later, in the meantime, learn to bitch and moan like me, but without making threats you'll regret yourself, like canceling your order.. lol
> 
> I'm mad too, but I expected them to fuck up my order, cause they always do.


7 days? There is no fucking excuse for that. Expecially when ppl ordering Sunday or Monday are already dispatched. I could have cancelled my order 3 days ago, ordered somewhere else and they would be half way here. I've stuck up for attitiude on so many threads but honestly what the fuck could they be doing that takes 7 fucking days to dispatch? Oh and "16" hour daus at that. Liars. They know what the 11 advertised freebies are, they should be already packaged before the promo starts. 

I hope they made enough money to justify all the repeat business they lost cuz I know its not just me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

OK guys here is a little info from Attitudes website about receiving goods to the states:

Goods in stock will be dispatched within 1 to 3 business working days 
Goods should be with you within 5 to 21 business working days. If goods do not arrive within 21 days please notify us immediately 
Please note we cannot guarantee international delivery's unless you opt for International Signed for delivery, as we have no means of tracking standard parcels internationally, However we do produce proof of postage certificate on standard delivery's. 


So in truth they really don't have to be to you until 21 days, but I'm sure none of you took the time to read...Yes I do know that most of the time you have it in hand within 7-10 days but hey that was them being extra fast....guess you kinda took it for granted...If you are going to continue to order seeds online from a seedbank across the pond I would suggest to exercise a little patience or at last read the policies for order shipment on the website.....just saying


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe you should re read the part about dispatching in 1 to 3 business days. We're talking about dispatching not shipping. So before you tell someone else to read something you read it.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

This is so sad  its funny ...


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 11, 2011)

londonfog said:


> OK guys here is a little info from Attitudes website about receiving goods to the states:
> 
> Goods in stock will be dispatched within 1 to 3 business working days
> Goods should be with you within 5 to 21 business working days. If goods do not arrive within 21 days please notify us immediately
> ...


I did look it up and it confined that I should have heard something within 1-3 days. I haven't even started to sweat how long they are going to take to get here, just seeing them get out the door is my concern right now. I ordered within 2 hours of the sale starting and still have no word from the tude, just my Sagepay receipt. 

They say " *Goods in stock will be dispatched within 1 to 3 business working days"* so should I assume the beans I ordered are out of stock....okay, then what? I don't find where they say what they do if out of stock....contact you would be my guess,,,,duh?

I wrote earlier today politely asking if there was a problem with my order...no response yet.

I feel I deserve some type of contact


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I did look it up and it confined that I should have heard something within 1-3 days. I haven't even started to sweat how long they are going to take to get here, just seeing them get out the door is my concern right now. I ordered within 2 hours of the sale starting and still have no word from the tude, just my Sagepay receipt.
> 
> They say " *Goods in stock will be dispatched within 1 to 3 business working days"* so should I assume the beans I ordered are out of stock....okay, then what? I don't find where they say what they do if out of stock....contact you would be my guess,,,,duh?
> 
> ...


and you do...I hope that seeing you contacted them today that you should receive a repy within 24 hours....keep us posted so we can see


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

I just got a reply from my polite email, telling me they were experiencing a bit of a backlog.

Your order has not yet been shipped as we are experiencing a little back log, this will be shipped soon and you will receive your dispatched notification as soon as it leaves.

Many Thanks,
Have A Great Day,
Jodie @ The Attitude

So my order from a week ago is 'backlogged' I'm taking that to mean I'm getting the freshest fucking seeds in town, cause they ain't got any old ones left to mail me...

No surprises here, as it is the Tude.....


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats the same exact reply I got. I just have a hard time believing they're backed up over a week. Lazy fuckin stoners need to crawl out of the bean bag chair and start licking some stamps.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't accept it, as it looked canned. I fired back a reply asking what specifically is holding up my order, because there are reports of Sunday and Monday promo orders already shipping.... Obviously, they are out of damn promo seeds, as my ordered seeds still show as in stock...



grobofotwanky said:


> Thats the same exact reply I got. I just have a hard time believing they're backed up over a week. Lazy fuckin stoners need to crawl out of the bean bag chair and start licking some stamps.


----------



## RoloTomassi (Mar 11, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> Thats the same exact reply I got. I just have a hard time believing they're backed up over a week. Lazy fuckin stoners need to crawl out of the bean bag chair and start licking some stamps.


lol


Wow 10 character minimum, really?

My delivery status is still packaging, I exchanged emails with their rep but it's the same story everyone else is getting.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

My reply from the email everyone said not to send

Hi agai. I waded through the orders and I managed to find yours! Needles in Haystacks, so we were lucky! Ill get this sent out for you right now and I do apologise for the delay Many Thanks, Have A Great Day, Jodie @ The Attitude

Got dispatch email 5 minutes later. 

Now I just pray the order is correct lol

Seems like they send a prefab email to buy them some time and then once I sent a less polite email, dispatched. I got the same reply as serapis from my polite one. Ill track later today to see if royal mail has it or if they bluffed me.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 11, 2011)

If I could get mine sent out in 5 min, I'd take an incorrect order.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Uou want me to post the email I sent them so you can use it ? Lol it obviously works. I mean it wasn't way rude, just got the point across that I'm not impressed and that I'm cancelling my payment if it doesn't ship today because I'm not waiting till Monday to dispatch an order from last Friday that's been skuipped over for days...

She says "waded through, and needles in haystack" meaning organization is amuck and there pullin them off the top so whoevers at the bottom is fucked. But she found it and sent it and replied within 2 hrs of opening so I'm happy again.


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I didn't accept it, as it looked canned. I fired back a reply asking what specifically is holding up my order, because there are reports of Sunday and Monday promo orders already shipping.... Obviously, they are out of damn promo seeds, as my ordered seeds still show as in stock...


i was missing half my promo seeds rachel/jodie emailed me back to say sorry for any innconveinence caused an thank you for being patient please leave a note in your next order an i will have them shipped out to you, gutted that i have to buy another order just to recive the free ones i should have got in the first place,
i brought my promo order on 
friday the 4th there was problem with payment some how it was missplaced or overlooked got an email to say they found it on the 5th an one on the 6th to say my order has been packed an would be posted monday morning 7th got my order next day the 8th i suppose it s a bonus being in uk to recieving order quickly, but yes as i said half the free seeds were missing so made a new order this morning just to get my original freebies i suppose thats the way the cookie crumbles

when you all recive your order how many have replacements or have to do the same as me buy more just to get the freebies you were supposed to have in the first place


----------



## 00ashoo (Mar 11, 2011)

nothingtodeclare said:


> i was missing half my promo seeds rachel/jodie emailed me back to say sorry for any innconveinence caused an thank you for being patient please leave a note in your next order an i will have them shipped out to you, gutted that i have to buy another order just to recive the free ones i should have got in the first place,
> i brought my promo order on
> friday the 4th there was problem with payment some how it was missplaced or overlooked got an email to say they found it on the 5th an one on the 6th to say my order has been packed an would be posted monday morning 7th got my order next day the 8th i suppose it s a bonus being in uk to recieving order quickly, but yes as i said half the free seeds were missing so made a new order this morning just to get my original freebies i suppose thats the way the cookie crumbles
> 
> when you all recive your order how many have replacements or have to do the same as me buy more just to get the freebies you were supposed to have in the first place


thats shady not getting all your seeds, especially since when i opened mine i had extras


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah well they don't wanna get stuck with the shipping is why they do that, id just buy 1 from pick n mix


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah well they don't wanna get stuck with the shipping is why they do that, id just buy 1 from pick n mix


thats what i would do.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 11, 2011)

zeus2025 said:


> Have you ever worked at an online internet business? For them to stock all those "beans" is almost impossible. Trust me I know! I work in a place that is about the same size as Attitude. So what they do in most cases is "DropShip" that is when they take your order and summit it to the manufacture of your "BEANS" and then it is shipped in most cases from the source. Attitude does all of us a favor at being the middle man that way we may otherwise not be able to get these products. So when Attitude's volume increases by triple which i'm sure thats probably an understatement with the promo they just get a little to deep with business. Be patient and thankful for attitude to be able to provide what they can!! if i had a customer like you cursing my company in such a manor i would just shut you off on the site to not even deal with your false business perspective. have a great day! ha






Got it??


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Mar 11, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> thats shady not getting all your seeds, especially since when i opened mine i had extras


i know its a gutter but hey , thats what i was gonna do just buy a pick an mix one an get my original freebies.


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah well they don't wanna get stuck with the shipping is why they do that, id just buy 1 from pick n mix


i offered to pay for the postage but they had none of it just said they would send them on my next order sorry dont know how to multi quote


----------



## tontoboy (Mar 11, 2011)

woohoo just got a message saying mine was dispatched


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 11, 2011)

damn it.. im never ordering during a promo again.. from now on im just gunna get what i pay for.... oh wait did you see there new dinafem promo?? gotta get sum of that.. lol.

this is BS.. i emailed them yesterday and they never replied.. thats just wack.. and my order is still not showing up in royal mail.. not one single damn email from the tude to at least comfort me and make me feel all warm inside.. just the damn sage pay email.. i guess im just to demanding with my* false business perspective..

*at least i can log in to the tude every other hour and see my status has changed to dispatched*.
*


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 11, 2011)

did u guys see there disclaimer on there web page bout march promo deliveries???


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2011)

no matter what,its still going to take 8-10 weeks to smoke N*E*WAYS.....


----------



## JeromeT (Mar 11, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> did u guys see there disclaimer on there web page bout march promo deliveries???


"Please do not shout abuse to our phone team as we are all working overtime to make sure your orders are going out as quickly as possible."

If I end up having to go through the expense and hassle of calling, you can bet I'm gonna sound like a crackhead with tourettes.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

That is some serious BS.... I've ordered four times from Tude, everyone fucked up. They STILL owe me seeds and a shirt from my very first order! Every fucking time I order, I leave a comment stating orig order number and that Rachel stated she would fix it on the next order... two more orders and they have still not fixed it, AND those orders HAD their OWN fuck ups that now need to be righted.... I just got an email from jodie that the seeds I ordered, Cataract Kush, were sold out and they are waiting on a new order to arrive so I'll have the 'freshest souvenirs'. I'm sick of the Tude.... If my order arrives less than complete, they are going to hear from me loudly and clearly and MC will be charging them back. I'm tired of being screwed by the Tude....

Here is the latest excuse....

Hi There,
I am so sorry for the delay. We did have to wait for another delivery of Cataract Kush which did hold up the parcel. Although I am sorry for the delay and we will get this sent out to you as soon as possible, the delivery we had to wait on will ensure you have the freshest possible of souvenirs. 
Once again, apologise for this delay, and in normal turnaround we have the order out within three working days.

Many Thanks,
Have A Great Day,
Jodie @ The Attitude




nothingtodeclare said:


> i was missing half my promo seeds rachel/jodie emailed me back to say sorry for any innconveinence caused an thank you for being patient please leave a note in your next order an i will have them shipped out to you, gutted that i have to buy another order just to recive the free ones i should have got in the first place,
> i brought my promo order on
> friday the 4th there was problem with payment some how it was missplaced or overlooked got an email to say they found it on the 5th an one on the 6th to say my order has been packed an would be posted monday morning 7th got my order next day the 8th i suppose it s a bonus being in uk to recieving order quickly, but yes as i said half the free seeds were missing so made a new order this morning just to get my original freebies i suppose thats the way the cookie crumbles
> 
> when you all recive your order how many have replacements or have to do the same as me buy more just to get the freebies you were supposed to have in the first place


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> no matter what,its still going to take 8-10 weeks to smoke N*E*WAYS.....


oh ya i forgot i cant smoke seeds... so that makes it ok that my seeds havent been sent out. i dont even plan on using these seeds for another 2 or 3 months. that doesn't mean that they shouldnt be processed and shipped in a timely fashion.. u dont go 2 mcdonalds and wait 3 hours for a big mac.. right?? i kno this aint micky d's but come on bro..


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 11, 2011)

...LOL I got an order today, but it wasn't my order...

I placed my credit card order right when it started on the 4th and the site went down on me (I brought it up on a different thread). I called and asked if my order went through they said no they didn't see it, so after a few hours later I replaced the order. Everything looked good and got the usual updates via email. This morning, instead of the order I placed I got someone else's order... WOW!!! 

...long story short, I called them up last night (my night, their day) and informed them of the order. I offered to return or pay for it (since I liked all the seeds) and they said that it's okay to keep it and wait for my right order (which appears to be in transit). They implied that they are going to treat that person's order as lost since they were so busy... 

...so that's my promo experience... 

As fars as working on the weekends. They worked because my general questions were answered via email and one of them involved checking their stock... So the situation, I think they did try to prepare for the bday promo, but didn't expect how well it turned out. No one can really prepare for something like this... which reminded me of my disneyland vacation last year. My friends and I got shut out one tuesday at 9am because they were over capacity. Disney knew it was holiday season, and it was just after days of rain... so coming back to thread... I can sympathize... super sucks though...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

Lucky you......


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 11, 2011)

i recieved an email this morning with my tracking number they shipped it out on monday the 7th, royal mail says its already in the states, usps says its on its way to being delivered


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> i recieved an email this morning with my tracking number they shipped it out on monday the 7th, royal mail says its already in the states, usps says its on its way to being delivered


Good to see you got some kinda of result...Don't worry about that USPS info they take forever to update..I once had my seeds in my hand and they still had it as : Origin Post is Preparing Shipment....the next day it updated with everything...go figure


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 11, 2011)

ya thats how my first order was, im expecting to be here by monday prolly but who knows, atleast its in the states


----------



## JeromeT (Mar 11, 2011)

Inquired from attitude status of my order yesterday. Today they sent me the form letter they sent everyone else. Then they sent me this message:

Thank you for your order, unfortunately we cannot ship mugs to PO Boxes as alot of the times they cannot fit, so we are sending you a t-shirt instead. I hope this is okay.
Many thanks
Laura

This is the biggest crock of $hit I have ever heard. Anyone who has ever had a po box here in the us knows that the po will put a yellow card in your slot to let you know you need to pick up your item at the front counter. All of the shipping they do and they dont know this? Bull $hit! I really like the "I hope this is ok". How about asking me first? Or better yet, why not be honest with me and tell me they are out of mugs or boxes that size or whatever? To each his own, but if I am growing, wearing a tshirt of a pot seed company isnt exactly stealthy. I replied to their email that it was not ok and to send me my mug. So we will have to see how that goes. If they do send me my order correctly I will tell everyone as such.

Also, this crap where they say they'll make your current order right on your next order doesnt fly with me. If you don't get my order right and refuse to make it right on your dime, you will NEVER get another order from me and I will initiate a charge back.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

See serapis they oversold our shit.
Did they dispatch yours yet?

If yours didn't dispatch and they're waiting on cataract kush how did they dispatch mine this morning? They better now have lied to me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

its sucks that you guys got fucked up, but you shouldnt let it stop you from ordering. everyone makes mistakes.

did you make your order for the mug...or the seeds?


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> oh ya i forgot i cant smoke seeds... so that makes it ok that my seeds havent been sent out. i dont even plan on using these seeds for another 2 or 3 months. that doesn't mean that they shouldnt be processed and shipped in a timely fashion.. u dont go 2 mcdonalds and wait 3 hours for a big mac.. right?? i kno this aint micky d's but come on bro..


hey,i got down wit the promo to,but i kept it pushin like my grow.....the seeds will come.
and if u hit micky ds at 11:30-12:30"rush time"lunch time"promo time"....yea you going to be waitin,might not get the right order,might get someone else cheesbuger!!!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

Let them fuck up 3 consecutive orders of yours and then come back with that same attitude.. 

Attitude makes a LOT of mistakes.... I've ordered 4 times, ALL mistakes....



cmt1984 said:


> its sucks that you guys got fucked up, but you shouldnt let it stop you from ordering. everyone makes mistakes.
> 
> did you make your order for the mug...or the seeds?


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright. I'm finally content. Got a dispatched e-mail today. At least I know I got something coming.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Let them fuck up 3 consecutive orders of yours and then come back with that same attitude..
> 
> Attitude makes a LOT of mistakes.... I've ordered 4 times, ALL mistakes....


dude i completely understand your situation...i mean...4 times...thats unacceptable....i would probably change my ways too. but getting a t-shirt instead of a mug? who cares..


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

I can only relay what I was told.... No, it is still in processing..... Cataract Kush is NOT sold out, according to the website, neither is the Confidential Cheese that you get for free when ordering Cataract Kush. I have no idea what is going on, only that once again, the tude has me bending over.. and this is the last fucking time.



TheLastWood said:


> See serapis they oversold our shit.
> Did they dispatch yours yet?
> 
> If yours didn't dispatch and they're waiting on cataract kush how did they dispatch mine this morning? They better now have lied to me.


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> Alright. I'm finally content. Got a dispatched e-mail today. At least I know I got something coming.


now thats the right *ATTITUDE!!!*


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

Obviously the person who was given a choice and choose an item is the one who cares. I can understand you not giving a fuck, as it isn't your order, but don't be tellin someone else they have no right to be upset or angry with a company. He purchased a damn mug and has EVERY right to expect one, period. The PO BOX story is crap regarding mugs and we all know it.



cmt1984 said:


> dude i completely understand your situation...i mean...4 times...thats unacceptable....i would probably change my ways too. but getting a t-shirt instead of a mug? who cares..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

no, actually he didnt purchase a mug...its a FREE gift.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 11, 2011)

depending on how u ordered, wasnt the free gifts suppose to be sent seperate?


----------



## Swayze Express (Mar 11, 2011)

taipanspunk said:


> ...LOL I got an order today, but it wasn't my order...
> 
> I placed my credit card order right when it started on the 4th and the site went down on me (I brought it up on a different thread). I called and asked if my order went through they said no they didn't see it, so after a few hours later I replaced the order. Everything looked good and got the usual updates via email. This morning, instead of the order I placed I got someone else's order... WOW!!!
> 
> ...


Taipanspunk do you mind telling us what seeds you did get so maybe someone can match it to their order and can get a start on getting them resent?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah, i'm pretty sure they ship merchandise separately...or maybe thats the single seed center...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

How do you KNOW for a fact that it was not a MUG ordered with GUARANTEED shipping?  And besides, what size and what design shirt are they sending to replace the mug with? Seems they were out of everything except a couple of smalls and a medium here and there....

Here is the deal, it ain't your order, why you gotta be bumpin your nose all up in it? The guy has a right to moan about his order gettin fucked up, whether you like it or not. Not everyone is all peaches and cream with Attitude Seeds, but nice to see you are.. 



cmt1984 said:


> no, actually he didnt purchase a mug...its a FREE gift.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 11, 2011)

the caption at the bottom of the free gifts said they would be sent seperate from the stealth order with the beans


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> How do you KNOW for a fact that it was not a MUG ordered with GUARANTEED shipping?  And besides, what size and what design shirt are they sending to replace the mug with? Seems they were out of everything except a couple of smalls and a medium here and there....
> 
> Here is the deal, it ain't your order, why you gotta be bumpin your nose all up in it? The guy has a right to moan about his order gettin fucked up, whether you like it or not. Not everyone is all peaches and cream with Attitude Seeds, but nice to see you are..


lol ok...next time ill keep my nose out of something someone posted on a public internet forum because its not my business.

i dont have a problem with you serapis, but i see why so many people do. i'll leave you all to wallow in your misery now.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not miserable, I just thought you were being an ass to the guy and he had a right to vent about the problem with his order and you tried to stifle him.... The thread is about order and delivery times and part of that is fucked up deliveries and orders... If I ordered a Tee shirt and got a pack of papers, I'd feel jilted.... as would most other people... but it's nice to see that we should all just follow your line of thinking, only you weren't the one whose order was messed up, now were you?

I don't care what you think of me, really, I don't..... And no one was telling you to keep your nose out of his post, I'm telling you you have no business telling him what he should be happy with, it's his money and your opinion.... somehow the two aren't interoperable...



cmt1984 said:


> lol ok...next time ill keep my nose out of something someone posted on a public internet forum because its not my business.
> 
> i dont have a problem with you serapis, but i see why so many people do. i'll leave you all to wallow in your misery now.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

to be honest if someone phuck up my order two times I wouldn't give them a third let alone a fourth..but I guess everyone has a story to tell


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis they also told me in an email "we're getting fresh stock daily so rest assured yours will be the freshest of the fresh"

So it should have only slowed them down 1 day if they were out and I know they got more cuz they went from out of stock to back in.

No matter what, they are fucking up left and right.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

Tell that to the Tude fan bois... LOL 



TheLastWood said:


> Serapis they also told me in an email "we're getting fresh stock daily so rest assured yours will be the freshest of the fresh"
> 
> So it should have only slowed them down 1 day if they were out and I know they got more cuz they went from out of stock to back in.
> 
> No matter what, they are fucking up left and right.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 11, 2011)

its easy to see how tempers can flair in a forum like this, i mean we are all awaiting an order that we put in, some only got the bare minimum to get all teh freebies and others went ahead and done there spring shopping but either way we all have money tied up in this promo, and obvisiouly some people are easier to please then others but still were on here to see other peoples progess with there orders not to sit and bitch with each other about how we should have ordered this or that


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> its sucks that you guys got fucked up, but you shouldnt let it stop you from ordering. everyone makes mistakes.
> 
> did you make your order for the mug...or the seeds?


how was that being an ass....???

i was being very sympathetic to your situations, especially yours...i said i would stop ordering from them if i was in your boat as well. sorry for being such an ass serapis.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

The ONLY reason was all of the free seeds..... oh well..... If I EVER do it again, someone slap me silly, cause I swear I'm over their crap... and if they tell me I need to make a 5th order to get my first one right...... it'll take an ounce of primo to calm me down...



londonfog said:


> to be honest if someone phuck up my order two times I wouldn't give them a third let alone a fourth..but I guess everyone has a story to tell


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol ok...next time ill keep my nose out of something someone posted on a public internet forum because its not my business.
> 
> i dont have a problem with you serapis, but i see why so many people do. i'll leave you all to wallow in your misery now.


yep, you sure weren't tryin to be an ass here, were ya?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

well when people are rude to me, i'm rude right back.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 11, 2011)

Yawn still waiting for usps to update my mail going on day 5 lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

WOOT!!!!!
















Yay NIRVANA!!!! My NYPD seeds are 50% off, buy one get one... 

*[FONT=&quot]NYPD regular seeds whopper (buy 1 get 1 free!)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 

http://www.nirvanashop.com/us/daily-sale/#a_aid=whoppper


I'll bet those will get here before my Tude order.... any takers?
[/FONT]


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah usps sucks. i get an update when it gets to the states, but then it doesnt get updated until after i receive my package.

mailed out a money order 2 days ago, and its still not showing up on usps tracking.

you ever try that nypd ser? thats a hell of a deal if its some good smoke.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea they do, after i see dispatched i never check usps. Not like its reliable info...



cmt1984 said:


> yeah usps sucks. i get an update when it gets to the states, but then it doesnt get updated until after i receive my package.
> 
> mailed out a money order 2 days ago, and its still not showing up on usps tracking.
> 
> you ever try that nypd ser? thats a hell of a deal if its some good smoke.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

i dont get it either...just even 5 or 6 months ago...they were always up to date for me, what the fuck happened?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

YOU might want to take the time to read the policy.... it states in stock goods shipped in 1-3 days.... I ordered a week ago.... according to the website, it is in stock. It already takes a long time to get the beans here in the states when they DO ship in 1-3 days, imagine now, if after 8 days, the order still hasn't shipped.... what now?

You are right, it is sad, but it sure as hell ain't funny....



londonfog said:


> OK guys here is a little info from Attitudes website about receiving goods to the states:
> 
> Goods in stock will be dispatched within 1 to 3 business working days
> Goods should be with you within 5 to 21 business working days. If goods do not arrive within 21 days please notify us immediately
> ...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> YOU might want to take the time to read the policy.... it states in stock goods shipped in 1-3 days.... I ordered a week ago.... according to the website, it is in stock. It already takes a long time to get the beans here in the states when they DO ship in 1-3 days, imagine now, if after 8 days, the order still hasn't shipped.... what now?
> 
> You are right, it is sad, but it sure as hell ain't funny....


and like I said before if someone messed up my order two time I would not give them a third let alone a fourth time to do it..so blame your damn self..I personally think you are BS or stupid.... you choose..Now that I got that out the way...since its not shipped lets just assume that its not in stock..NEXT


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

Aren't you the intelligent one? Have you ever seen an "Out of Stock" label on any seeds at Attitude? 

And now you are going to blame customers for placing orders? lol.... yes, you are a real keeper..... 



londonfog said:


> and like I said before if someone messed up my order two time I would not give them a third let alone a fourth time to do it..so blame your damn self..I personally think you are BS or stupid.... you choose..Now that I got that out the way...since its not shipped lets just assume that its not in stock..NEXT


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Aren't you the intelligent one? Have you ever seen an "Out of Stock" label on any seeds at Attitude?
> 
> And now you are going to blame customers for placing orders? lol.... yes, you are a real keeper.....


Nope I blame a customer that can't wait 21 days to get an order..sometimes you just have to wait....hell 21 days is better then 4-6 weeks
....and I blame a dumb azz who order from someone 3 times and each time they Phuck up the order ..and guess what people..DUMB AZZ goes and order again...WTF..BS or dumb...you choose fool me once shame on you ...fool me twice shame on you ....fool me thrice shame on you .....fool me four times...THEN IM A DUMB AZZ........... [email protected] or BS


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

You keep reffering to the 21 days policy, which applies to shipping actually, but ignore there 3 day dispatch policy? Why do some matter to you and some don't? Cuz your picking a fight. If someone gets pissed off at a company who the fuck are you to say they shouldn't be? If someone wants to take advantage of a lot of free seeds and give a company another chance to make it up, then who are you to say anything?

Your a nosy, dumbass who doesn't understand some ppl work hard for there money and there mommys don't but everything for them


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well i thought i would give you guys that ordered during the promo a little good news. I didn't order during the promo but i did order just a few days before on the 2nd... My order was dispatched on the 3rd and I just recieved my order today. So I know the shipping may be a little longer due to the volume of orders during the promo, but don't worry... your seeds are on the way. I ordered G13 Labs Blueberry Gum & Midnight Kush along with Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue plus my White Widow, Blue Hash, and Power Kush freebies... good luck to all of you that ordered during the promo


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my god that's great news! Thank god you got your seeds I was so worried! I feel so much better now. Thanks again and sorry for being impatient attitude!

Lol sry just bein dumb


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Oh my god that's great news! Thank god you got your seeds I was so worried! I feel so much better now. Thanks again and sorry for being impatient attitude!
> 
> Lol sry just bein dumb


no worries... everyone that orders seeds probably wishes that there was an overnight shipping option. I know when i order, I can' help but think to myself how nice it would be if I lived near the seedbank and could just walk in, pay for my seeds, and walk out with them in hand. It sucks having to wait for them to come in tha mail and the longer you wait, the more you start to worry that something has happened and they got lost or confiscated.


----------



## JeromeT (Mar 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> its sucks that you guys got fucked up, but you shouldnt let it stop you from ordering. everyone makes mistakes.
> 
> did you make your order for the mug...or the seeds?


If it wasnt for the give aways I would have ordered from my continent.


----------



## JeromeT (Mar 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dude i completely understand your situation...i mean...4 times...thats unacceptable....i would probably change my ways too. but getting a t-shirt instead of a mug? who cares..


I saw all of their shirts. For the reason I stated before, I didn't want a pot shirt. Besides, I'm a big boy, I doubt they have anything that would fit me. But lets say I didn't think it was that big of a deal to me, instead of just saying I hope you don't mind, they could have asked. It was (is) their whole arrogant F.U. demeaner that got me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> You keep reffering to the 21 days policy, which applies to shipping actually, but ignore there 3 day dispatch policy? Why do some matter to you and some don't? Cuz your picking a fight. If someone gets pissed off at a company who the fuck are you to say they shouldn't be? If someone wants to take advantage of a lot of free seeds and give a company another chance to make it up, then who are you to say anything?
> 
> Your a nosy, dumbass who doesn't understand some ppl work hard for there money and there mommys don't but everything for them


and you completely ignore the "If in stock"... if they have 10 in stock at the beginning of the day and 11 people order pretty much at the same time..someone will have to wait until they are back in stock thus you have to refer to the policy of 21 days ...now go find some porn and jack off for a few days and wait...( remember to take a break every now and then) ...far as nosy...dude you posting in a public forum...WTF...and son my mother no longer buys me anything ..I buy for her


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Go on attitude and see my seeds are in stock you fuckin dumbass. Grow up, get a job and then you might appreciate a days hard work and the value of a dollar. Till then no more responses to you from me. Only a complete idiot would keep saying the same 21 day thing over and over like a fucking retard. The 21 days applies to shipping you dumb fuck not dispatching. You should read clearly before telling ppl to read. And your need to tell ppl how to feel probably also comes from being pampered like a little bitch your whole life. Take the nipple out of your mouth. No one cares how you think they should feel.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Go on attitude and see my seeds are in stock you fuckin dumbass. Grow up, get a job and then you might appreciate a days hard work and the value of a dollar. Till then no more responses to you from me. Only a complete idiot would keep saying the same 21 day thing over and over like a fucking retard. The 21 days applies to shipping you dumb fuck not dispatching. You should read clearly before telling ppl to read. And your need to tell ppl how to feel probably also comes from being pampered like a little bitch your whole life. Take the nipple out of your mouth. No one cares how you think they should feel.


Goods in stock will be despatched within 1 to 3 business working days 
Goods should be with you within 5 to 21 business working days. If goods do not arrive within 21 days please notify us immediately 
Please note we cannot guarantee international deliverys unless you opt for International Signed for delivery, as we have no means of tracking standard parcels internationally, However we do produce proof of postage certificate on standard deliverys. 

..... .....
Do you understand ???? Goods in stock will be dispatched...what do you think they can do if they are not in stock....well lets see the next line states Goods should be with you within 5 to 21 business ( so that means don't count weekends or holidays)..maybe with all the orders they still have to go back and do an inventory to update but still 5 to 21 days....

I don't want to get a job...I spent 22 years in the USAF ..retired and now own 3 Laundromats ( which I guess I can say is work )...Might I suggest that you grow up and get a job so that you are not just sitting around waiting on some phuckin seeds to arrive in your mail...but I have to admit my wife does pamper me and lets me put her nipple in my mouth


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2011)

londonfog said:


> and lets me put her nipple in my mouth




Is the other one free?

I guess I fail to see what the problem is?
They were so swamped and unprepared for the huge rush that their server crashed and took down their website trying to handle to customers, big fucking deal, so its going to take a few more days, half of you guys are just going to kill those things anyways. whats the rush?
Relax and come on over and smoke some Diesel with me and the wife on Friday night.
And her nipples are taken


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 11, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I did look it up and it confined that I should have heard something within 1-3 days. I haven't even started to sweat how long they are going to take to get here, just seeing them get out the door is my concern right now. I ordered within 2 hours of the sale starting and still have no word from the tude, just my Sagepay receipt.
> 
> They say " *Goods in stock will be dispatched within 1 to 3 business working days"* so should I assume the beans I ordered are out of stock....okay, then what? I don't find where they say what they do if out of stock....contact you would be my guess,,,,duh?
> 
> ...


I wrote my polite inquiry about 11:00am Pacific time yesterday. I got two answers this morning.

2:04 am Pacific time today...... "The status of your order has been changed to Dispatched"

Then at 3:46 am Pacific time I got this reply..... 


"Hi there

 Your order has not yet been shipped as we are experiencing a little back log, this will be shipped soon and you will receive your dispatched notification as soon as it leaves. We do sincerely apologise for this and I am so sorry for the delay but we are getting these out as quickly as humanly possible. 

 Many Thanks,
Have A Great Day,
Jodie @ The Attitude"

Confirms to me that one hand doesn't work well with the other. They are just sending out the "your order hasn't been sent yet" message without even looking at your order.

At any rate, I am relieved that my order is on the way finally.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

That is the EXACT same reply I got earlier today....


----------



## RoloTomassi (Mar 12, 2011)

Been checking the status of the order regularly and just discovered that it's been dispatched.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Goods in stock will be despatched within 1 to 3 business working days
> Goods should be with you within 5 to 21 business working days. If goods do not arrive within 21 days please notify us immediately
> Please note we cannot guarantee international deliverys unless you opt for International Signed for delivery, as we have no means of tracking standard parcels internationally, However we do produce proof of postage certificate on standard deliverys.
> 
> ...


Do you understand? THEY. ARE. IN. STOCK. YOU. FUCKING. DUMBASS

THEY ARE IN STOCK
THEY HAVE BEEN IN STOCK

THEY ARE IN STOCK
THEY ARE IN STOCK

Do you fucking get it yet? How many fucking times do we have to tell ur retarded faggot ass they are in stock so should dispatch within 1 to 3 days....

But wait, I know you won't get it and post the same 21 day thing again because you are such a combination of stupid, ignorant and retarded.


----------



## Icyblaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Serapis said:


> That is the EXACT same reply I got earlier today....



LOOL.... this guy is a joke he goes around the forum spitting shit about attitude and yet he keeps ordering from them.. are you mentally retarded?? 

When you get the seeds. "if you get them" why dont you eat them then shit them out and plant them? then you can wait another 2 days to get em nice n fresh.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Do you understand? THEY. ARE. IN. STOCK. YOU. FUCKING. DUMBASS
> 
> THEY ARE IN STOCK
> THEY HAVE BEEN IN STOCK
> ...


if they were in stock they would have at least been dispatched ...again wait 5-21 days


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

They were in stock and they took 8 days to dispatch. So again shut the fuck up. Did you even order seeds? You have no idea how the process works. They email you when it dispatches and it took 8 days and 2 emails to get my shit dispatched dumb fuck. Soon as I threatened to cancel my payment, bam! Dispatched. 

You are a dumbass idiot. You think you know everything. I'm glad that I never have to talk to your stupid ass again. You lack all common sense, you tell ppl to read when you clearly skim over things and only hear what you want to here. Your caliber of retardation is obviously a byproduct of inbreeding, which works great for plants, but not humans. So suck on it. 

Ignored


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

Quite the troll account ya got goin... As stated, I ordered for two reasons, number one, they still owed me shit from a previous order that i was only going to get shipped 'along with my next order' and the promo and the numerous seeds....

I have a suggestion for you too, but I'll keep that to myself.... 



Icyblaze said:


> LOOL.... this guy is a joke he goes around the forum spitting shit about attitude and yet he keeps ordering from them.. are you mentally retarded??
> 
> When you get the seeds. "if you get them" why dont you eat them then shit them out and plant them? then you can wait another 2 days to get em nice n fresh.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

You just don't get it. do you? If the seeds are OUT OF STOCK, Attitude places an OUT OF STOCK notice on them to prevent back orders. None of the seeds were listed as OUT OF STOCK, so paying customers SHOULD EXPECT their orders to be duly dispatched in 1-3 days. Do you understand now? Has it sunken past that rock?



londonfog said:


> if they were in stock they would have at least been dispatched ...again wait 5-21 days


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

Serapis, he will never get it he's just too fucing stupid. The only people I've ever met so ignorant and retarded are part of a group of people I would get banned for expressing my feelings towards. Its easier to ignore user and less painful than trying to comprehend sentanced from someone without a brain stem. Its like trying to teach a blind person to see. Physically impossible. 

Its like some kind of force field powered by stupidity


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> They were in stock and they took 8 days to dispatch. So again shut the fuck up. Did you even order seeds? You have no idea how the process works. They email you when it dispatches and it took 8 days and 2 emails to get my shit dispatched dumb fuck. Soon as I threatened to cancel my payment, bam! Dispatched.
> 
> You are a dumbass idiot. You think you know everything. I'm glad that I never have to talk to your stupid ass again. You lack all common sense, you tell ppl to read when you clearly skim over things and only hear what you want to here. Your caliber of retardation is obviously a byproduct of inbreeding, which works great for plants, but not humans. So suck on it.
> 
> Ignored


poor kid having to wait so long for his seeds...lol....Son I have ordered so much that I don't have to wait and complain about seeds....I order I wait...in less the 10 days I will have..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

Serapis said:


> You just don't get it. do you? If the seeds are OUT OF STOCK, Attitude places an OUT OF STOCK notice on them to prevent back orders. None of the seeds were listed as OUT OF STOCK, so paying customers SHOULD EXPECT their orders to be duly dispatched in 1-3 days. Do you understand now? Has it sunken past that rock?


and I realize that due to over whelming orders that all rules may not have applied...I have order from them before only to find out I had to wait and extra 5 days because they were out of my seed but had an order coming in ( nice and fresh ) ...now they did ask me if i WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT ..i SAID NO i WOULD WAIT...sorry cap locks....so sometime you can place an order and it could be out of stock....Now wait 5-21 days


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

03-12-2011, 10:08 AM londonfog Veteran Smoker This message is hidden because londonfog is on your ignore list.

Thank god! I'm sure he said the same thing again but at least I don't have to go through the torture of reading it.

His replies are about as informative, repetative and helpful as attitudes are

Hey WBW thanks! I didn't kno u could ignore till I saw u do it to someone! Your a lifesaver!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

no problem


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

You still got a rock for a head.... 

Those 5-21 days are tansit time..... my fucking seeds aren't in motion, they are not transitioning to me, because my 9 day old order is still in the 1-3 day dispatch timeframe....

Do you ever stop to think?



londonfog said:


> and I realize that due to over whelming orders that all rules may not have applied...I have order from them before only to find out I had to wait and extra 5 days because they were out of my seed but had an order coming in ( nice and fresh ) ...now they did ask me if i WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT ..i SAID NO i WOULD WAIT...sorry cap locks....so sometime you can place an order and it could be out of stock....Now wait 5-21 days


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

Serapis said:


> You still got a rock for a head....
> 
> Those 5-21 days are tansit time..... my fucking seeds aren't in motion, they are not transitioning to me, because my 9 day old order is still in the 1-3 day dispatch timeframe....
> 
> Do you ever stop to think?


and you don't get that your seeds went out of stock before they could get to your order...now wait...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

Make that two people that have placed you on ignore.... I'm sure you can top that in a single day, as I have faith in your intelligence.. 



londonfog said:


> and you don't get that your seeds went out of stock before they could get to your order...now wait...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

and for the record TheLastWood claims he waited 8 days for them to dispatch...how can that be....TODAY is the 8th day since the Promo had started ...you got dispatched yesterday that would be 7 and we are to only count the working days ( per policy) so in fact they only took 5 days///talk about impatience little women..geezzzz


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Make that two people that have placed you on ignore.... I'm sure you can top that in a single day, as I have faith in your intelligence..


great .....now I can say anything and everyone will know but you....Serapis place 3 orders that they screwed up so he went back and placed a fourth...talk about a sucker for pain..lol


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 12, 2011)

hey man they do sell nipple clamps, ball gags, whips and restraints for a reason


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> hey man they do sell nipple clamps, ball gags, whips and restraints for a reason


damn to bad they did not give any of those to him as a free gift....just send him a lube and he bends over


----------



## dolphin (Mar 12, 2011)

How do you order 10 eurthopia unlimted


----------



## ChuckFops (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys are acting like it was YOUR birthday.. lol

I dunno, I have placed several orders with them, and have had no issues yet.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 12, 2011)

i think londonfrog or watever his name is needs to go back behind his bush in his cave and under his fukin rock.. why u in here bustin our balls.. u sure are riding the tude's dick purdy hard bro.. let us worry bout are seeds.. there not yours. i mean fuck u been in here arguing with WOOD for a week bout this shit.. ur life must be complete shit if your so worried bout us getting or not getting are seeds.. SUCK ON THAT DOUCHE BAG.


anyway my order is in the states.. lol. i have no problem with the tude and will order from them again.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> i think londonfrog or watever his name is needs to go back behind his bush in his cave and under his fukin rock.. why u in here bustin our balls.. u sure are riding the tude's dick purdy hard bro.. let us worry bout are seeds.. there not yours. i mean fuck u been in here arguing with WOOD for a week bout this shit.. ur life must be complete shit if your so worried bout us getting or not getting are seeds.. SUCK ON THAT DOUCHE BAG.
> 
> 
> anyway my order is in the states.. lol. i have no problem with the tude and will order from them again.


actually my life is pretty great...thanks for asking..I do somewhat get annoyed by little boys ordering seeds and can't freakin wait one week before bitching and bashing a company that has really been pretty good to its customer base...I thought you had to be 18 in order to do so, but by the 
impatient most of you kids show there is no way you can be over 18


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 12, 2011)

wow that was quick.. proves my point bout ur life.. YOUR A LAME.. u must sleep in this fukin thread. im far older then 18. thats all u got, questioning my age??? wow. original.. stop bein a cyber bully and go shoot urself..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 12, 2011)

boogieman just gave it to you tigerstyle!!!! hahaha


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 12, 2011)

cuz i got TIGER BLOOD homes...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> wow that was quick.. proves my point bout ur life.. YOUR A LAME.. u must sleep in this fukin thread. im far older then 18. thats all u got, questioning my age??? wow. original.. stop bein a cyber bully and go shoot urself..


lol.....cyber bully..sorry didn't mean to bully anyone..ok if you guys want to cry and whine have fun...hopefully everyone wil be happy as hell next week and then we can all be friends and hopefully see some great grows


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 12, 2011)

londonfog said:


> lol.....cyber bully..sorry didn't mean to bully anyone..ok if you guys want to cry and whine have fun...hopefully everyone wil be happy as hell next week and then we can all be friends and hopefully see some great grows


 ya we all can b friends, but u coming in here and crying about us crying aint gunna make anything better. feel me?? i aint got no problem with u bro, but u been in here all week goin at people for being concerned bout there orders. that shit aint cool. so dont be such a jerk and i wont be such an ass.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> ya we all can b friends, but u coming in here and crying about us crying aint gunna make anything better. feel me?? i aint got no problem with u bro, but u been in here all week goin at people for being concerned bout there orders. that shit aint cool. so dont be such a jerk and i wont be such an ass.


dude I was being sarcastic..I could care less and will continue to bust balls if some little girl keeps whining about some damn seeds...now if say 10 or 14 days past and your shit still in limbo yeah you have a right to start to question but not in the first fuckn week of a major blow out promo in which you getting a hell of alot for nothing...flame on


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 12, 2011)

the only girl here is you and ur acting like a real BITCH... flame on that u fukin flamer..


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 12, 2011)

im out fag boy.. been nice chatin with u...


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 12, 2011)

my order dispatched same day i orded acorriding to the tudes site but i just got an email saying it would ship shortly so now i dunno whats up just wait and see i guess


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey boogieman just go to his profile an hit the "ingore this bitch" button. Works great, can't see anything he says.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep... I'm loving it myself... I have no idea what he is typing, but I can see it's beginning to wear thin on others as well...



TheLastWood said:


> Hey boogieman just go to his profile an hit the "ingore this bitch" button. Works great, can't see anything he says.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 13, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Yep... I'm loving it myself... I have no idea what he is typing, but I can see it's beginning to wear thin on others as well...


Pretty soon fagboy won't have anyone left to talk to.

My grandma told me this old saying when I was a kid, "ten thousand chinamen can't be wrong" meaning, if your 1 dumbass arguing with everyone, everyones not wrong, you are!
I had to spell out the meaning cuz I'm sure dumbfuck won't get it. In fact his reply I'm sure will be "drr drr drr 21 days drrrrrrrrr!"


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 14, 2011)

Well whenever some1 gets there order let the rest of us know so we can know to be expecting it, usps still hasnt updated the status of my order as im sure with every1 elses, so hopefully everything comes threw this week


----------



## londonfog (Mar 14, 2011)

I think this week most of ours will be in our mailbox


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 14, 2011)

i hope so, i hate waiting tho specially when they wont update the tracking


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

Look on the bright side, you have something to track... I'm days from order and have zilch, and still no dispatch..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 14, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Look on the bright side, you have something to track... I'm days from order and have zilch, and still no dispatch..


although we right now can't get along...I truly hope they give you alot extra for your troubles


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 14, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Look on the bright side, you have something to track... I'm days from order and have zilch, and still no dispatch..


 I can't believe you haven't heard shit. Have you e-mailed them and explained the chances you've given them and asked how they always seem to do you wrong?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, I've heard from them, this morning. I was assured that my order is in good hands and will eventually reach me. She even asked me to write her when it does. On a positive note, she ordered me two brand new tee shirts. She never indicated when anything was shipping. After checking tracking numbers again tonight, I have zilch... She also claimed they were getting hundreds of email thanking them for the promotion... i responded back and suggested the gray notice on the homepage suggested otherwise.



grobofotwanky said:


> I can't believe you haven't heard shit. Have you e-mailed them and explained the chances you've given them and asked how they always seem to do you wrong?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

While i appreciate that sentiment, I strongly doubt it. I'll be lucky to get what I've already paid for. I ordered 10 days ago, and my card was charged 8 days ago and i don't even have a simple dispatch notice. Also, i ran into another person that had exact order as mine, down to same dollars and cents. He got his dispatch notice Friday.... I suspect mine was held up to give Rachel a chance to fix a a problem with an earlier order, and now this order is on hold for those seeds.... I'll never let them fix an order on the following order, ever again. I'll insist they make it right before they get anymore of my money.



londonfog said:


> although we right now can't get along...I truly hope they give you alot extra for your troubles


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

Id say it was more of a disaster than a success lol. Serapis, I doubt mine would have shipped Friday if I didn't tell them I was gonna cancel my payment if it didn't ship that day. Once I sent that email it dispatched within 2 hrs of them opening, with an apology email.

However my first email only got me a generic bullshit email reply.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I'm pulling for you Serapis. I can't believe they could fuck up that many times. If you don't get your order, I'll send you some of my beans.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Good idea gro! Havent been on riu too long, and although at times a lil controversial, serapis is a wealth of information. Lol My husband and I have both learned from and enjoyed his journals. Who all agrees to send him some beans?? But he may want his own damn beans and not ours!


----------



## SouthernHaze (Mar 14, 2011)

if i did order beans they would def be thru customs and on their way here!


----------



## keifcake (Mar 14, 2011)

mines on the way, first order just getting thru customs...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL, I just thought of something funny.... First, thanks everyone that has posted support, lol.. I do appreciate the words and thoughts.

Now for my funny thought....

Customs knew of the promo too.... in fact, they have scheduled OT for it. All of the early shipped orders will be heavily scrutinized, many caught.... Then those of us that thought we were screwed will come sliding in one at a time, instead of in a big bundle, all together. You do realize that when they package and ship, they use bins that keep the mail together. Those are then flown, in mass to a distribution point.... Customs see's boxes and boxes of 'gifts' and 'souvenirs' and get suspicious... Then comes my pack 2 weeks later, all lonely and secure.. Bwahahahahahaha


In my dreams...

just kidding, not wishing bad karma on anyone.


----------



## Girdweed (Mar 14, 2011)

10 days....nothing....


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you not even received a dispatch email?



Girdweed said:


> 10 days....nothing....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 14, 2011)

Serapis said:


> LOL, I just thought of something funny.... First, thanks everyone that has posted support, lol.. I do appreciate the words and thoughts.
> 
> Now for my funny thought....
> 
> ...


Thats funny I said the same thing too...I thought that everything happens for a reason and the fact that "attitude" got stuck and behind in shipping might work for everyones benefit...instead of all these "packages" arriving at the same time, it looks like they will be staggered..everything happens for a reason


----------



## Girdweed (Mar 14, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Have you not even received a dispatch email?


I talked to them on the phone. The status is posted as "processing/packing". I'm over "the Tude".


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is something funny I wanted to share... The weekend following the Tude promotion, Nirvana runs a buy one get one free on NYPD!!! I went and ordered on the 11th of March and my order is already to be shipped....

Mar 14, 2011 XX:XX:XX AM - Ready to be shipped
Mar 14, 2011 XX:XX-XX AM - Complete
Mar 12, 2011 8:00:11 PM - Packaging department
Mar 11, 2011 XX:X:XXPM - Paid
Mar 11, 2011 7:XX:XX PM - Paid
Mar 11, 2011 7:XX:32 PM - Processing
Mar 11, 2011 XX:XX:XXPM - Waiting for payment (CC)
Mar 11, 2011 XX:XX:XX PM - Waiting for payment (CC)

I edited the times to protect my privacy in case any of you work at Nirvana..  

Thanks Nirvana for havin my shiat in stock when I ordered and paid for it.


----------



## branny21 (Mar 15, 2011)

SUP DUDES!! i just got my package! Took i think 6 business days  i live in FINLAND so not to far from the UK so that might have something to do with it. The unknown seed is a AUTO NORTHERN LIGHTS if you didn't know already (booooooooo!) i was hoping it would be something much danker. Also when i was picking my Free gift there was nothing but stupid ass lighters... so in additional comments when i was placing my order i asked for a size L t shirt instead if they are able to do it... so i got a stupid ass lighter AND a t shirt! yeah BOY!!!!! 


btw when does the winner of the trip find out!? i hope its me hehehahaheheh


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd love to win that trip, get there, and tell them about the fuck ups....



branny21 said:


> SUP DUDES!! i just got my package! Took i think 6 business days  i live in FINLAND so not to far from the UK so that might have something to do with it. The unknown seed is a AUTO NORTHERN LIGHTS if you didn't know already (booooooooo!) i was hoping it would be something much danker. Also when i was picking my Free gift there was nothing but stupid ass lighters... so in additional comments when i was placing my order i asked for a size L t shirt instead if they are able to do it... so i got a stupid ass lighter AND a t shirt! yeah BOY!!!!!
> 
> 
> btw when does the winner of the trip find out!? i hope its me hehehahaheheh


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 15, 2011)

i ordered on the saturday of the promo, live less than 60miles from the `tude and nothing so far


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol serapis, they should give you the trip just to say sorry. Would you forgive them and order from them again if you win?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

It would be kinda hard to stay mad after something like that. I'm willing to bet the winner will be a UK resident 



TheLastWood said:


> Lol serapis, they should give you the trip just to say sorry. Would you forgive them and order from them again if you win?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I just sent the email.... telling them I need a resolution today.... I also happened to mention that Nirvana was much more efficient in processing my order and handling my money.
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> It would be kinda hard to stay mad after something like that. I'm willing to bet the winner will be a UK resident


Yeah no doubt, although its supposed to be random and they def. Made enough money to fly someone from the u.s. I bet your right. I would scream like a little girl if I won lol


----------



## ataxia (Mar 15, 2011)

don't know if anyone on the east coast got their beans but mine arrived yesterday!!!! Surely someone else had to get their order..... didn't take any longer than it normally does with attitude. ordered friday of the promo .... received my beans 10 days later ....
my mystery seed was SOUR AK ....yea muthafucka!!!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats on that Sour AK!! Some are reporting getting the NL auto...



ataxia said:


> don't know if anyone on the east coast got their beans but mine arrived yesterday!!!! Surely someone else had to get their order..... didn't take any longer than it normally does with attitude. ordered friday of the promo .... received my beans 10 days later ....
> my mystery seed was SOUR AK ....yea muthafucka!!!


----------



## ataxia (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Congrats on that Sour AK!! Some are reporting getting the NL auto...


 fuck that auto.... yeah i've been following the the threads also .... isn't it supposed to be one of either Sour Ak, the NL auto, or Hypnotic?? I haven't found any threads on here from the US saying they got their beans yet.... surely i'm not the only one.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess its random either sour ak(fingers crossed!), hypnotic, nl auto

Edit: what r u gonna grow first serapi? I'm gonna do the cheese and one or two freebie kushs n save my cataract kush cuz I got plushberrys n don't want like 5 kush's at the same time


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd rather have seeds in hand before making a commitment  No sense in counting chicks before they hatch 

I did just germ 5 UFOs from previous orders, two Dready Skunks, an Afrodite, A Cali Hash and one other whose name eludes me atm. All seeds germed in less than 20 hours using the paper towel method in a Tupperware, on top of a heating mat set to 77 degrees. I usually hate that method, but after this success rate and speed, I'll do it again and again. I just hate handling the seed with an exposed radicle. I planted seeds with Radicle pointing up and I can't wait to see if they all come up stem loop first as opposed to the seed being pushed out of the soil. I once had the actual radicle/tap root grow out of the soil once. I dug that seed up and righted it, right on hydroton.. 



TheLastWood said:


> I guess its random either sour ak(fingers crossed!), hypnotic, nl auto
> 
> Edit: what r u gonna grow first serapi? I'm gonna do the cheese and one or two freebie kushs n save my cataract kush cuz I got plushberrys n don't want like 5 kush's at the same time


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it is now 4 pm in the UK, Attitude closing soon.... another day gone to fulfill my order or answer my most recent email asking for a resolution today... Tomorrow is day 12 since order, and no dispatch....


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I germ the same minus heating mat but these plushberrys are super viable. Also germed in under 20 hrs and sprouted within 48. If you put them in kinda sideways the stem will come out looped like your thinking but it will turn upwards like normal after a while. I just did that with one of my plushes on accident and now one of the first true leaves is bent at a 90 degree angle lol. The stem straightened up but the leaf is still a right angle.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright, so I ordered BEFORE the promo, on the 2nd. Since the 11th it has said my order was dipatched. But Royal says it was recieved by the US and the USPS says that it is waiting for the package. Does this mean it is still in between countries? Or is it just going to show up, Ive heard many say USPS is not current with updating tracking once it hits US???


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

If you have heard many people say it, it is probably true... That has been my experience as well. they don't track those, they just scan when they deliver. I wish the USPS would wake up and offer point to point tracking like every other carrier out there....



growmomma said:


> Alright, so I ordered BEFORE the promo, on the 2nd. Since the 11th it has said my order was dipatched. But Royal says it was recieved by the US and the USPS says that it is waiting for the package. Does this mean it is still in between countries? Or is it just going to show up, Ive heard many say USPS is not current with updating tracking once it hits US???


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 15, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Alright, so I ordered BEFORE the promo, on the 2nd. Since the 11th it has said my order was dipatched. But Royal says it was recieved by the US and the USPS says that it is waiting for the package. Does this mean it is still in between countries? Or is it just going to show up, Ive heard many say USPS is not current with updating tracking once it hits US???


mine was here the next day after usps said it hit jaimaca N.Y.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> If you have heard many people say it, it is probably true... That has been my experience as well. they don't track those, they just scan when they deliver. I wish the USPS would wake up and offer point to point tracking like every other carrier out there....


 Very True mine was Dispatched the 6th royal handed over a day or so after and Usps still says its waiting to receive my mail... Im hoping ill get it today


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

my package is saying 1 out of 3 orders is in my city today.Hopefully i get it today..Ill let ya guys know


----------



## growmomma (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, maybe today will be our lucky day!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I think it is now 4 pm in the UK, Attitude closing soon.... another day gone to fulfill my order or answer my most recent email asking for a resolution today... Tomorrow is day 12 since order, and no dispatch....


No there working 16 hour days remember?


----------



## auldone (Mar 15, 2011)

Royal Mail updated mine to " Passed over to United States of America for delivery" today.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 15, 2011)

im close to the east coast and usps still hasnt updated anything on my status yet, hopefully it will be here today


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah we all should be here this week if ordering during promo...except for Seripis who deserves to have anything he ask for extra in his order...on a side not kinda pissed at the one of the items in my order..BUKU was noted as a 7.5 week finish but now reading that it takes 10+ damn...wont be doing that run until after the summer( gotta go on vacation)


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 15, 2011)

i like taking those beans for outdoors, bring them in and out in june and there ready with the rest of the crop


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 15, 2011)

Lasttime I used the tudes promo sale I got my beans the same day whiteberry did so I'm hoping for the same coincidence to happen


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

He placed three orders so you have 3 shots at it.. ;p



puffntuff said:


> Lasttime I used the tudes promo sale I got my beans the same day whiteberry did so I'm hoping for the same coincidence to happen


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright i got 1 package today which was the second order i placed for a pack of larry og.I got all the th seeds freebies and 3 ufos white and blue widow along with critical + and my mystery seed was nl automatic.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I was told that my package went out today.... However the order still shows as in a packing status and the tracking number doesn't show zip in Royal Air or UK mail... I was told my shirts were special ordered and to please be patient for them... "sigh" I have a sneaking suspicion that my BirthDay Tee was not mailed to me.... Yes, it was a "free" gift that i was charged a .1 pound on, but because it was part of my order, i want it  holding balls to the fire if this one ain't right...


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 15, 2011)

My mailman smokes so his lazyass takes forever to come. Usually at like 5-6 so the hope isn't lost. I just hope I don't get the auto


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Delivery this morning ... Just a T-Shirt ... Wow ... LoL


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

Makes ya wonder why they just didn't slip seeds in.... I suspect that some other 3rd party handled fulfilling some of the B'Day stuff....



GanjaLove<3 said:


> Delivery this morning ... Just a T-Shirt ... Wow ... LoL


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

hopefully all this confuses the hell out of customs even if they were trying to find the "package"


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah no wonder they got so backed up. Not only did they have a shit ton of orders but the mailed out all the bday gifts seperately.

And serapis my order took 24 hrs to show up on royal mails tracking from the time it was dispatched but usps had it the next day. It'll probably still be 3 or 4 days till I get mine. And that's if everything goes smoothly. Hopefully nothing slows it down.

I had a dream I tracked my package and it said DESTROYED. I was so happy when I woke up.


----------



## dishinit (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis, 
just info; 
I was lucky, my B'day order just took 5+ days in Package, another day to show Dispatched after an unanswered email from me, expressing concern, and another 2 days to show up in Royal Mail (showing as being actually posted two days later than the dispatch notice on my order showed....but hey, that was on a Sunday, so I'm not bitching)
Then another couple of days to show up on USPS tracking as, Info Received on package being sent to USA, . 
Last time I was at this point in the process, it took 4 days to clear & another 4 days to me.
This is without any old order corrections, so I feel for ya.


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Makes ya wonder why they just didn't slip seeds in.... I suspect that some other 3rd party handled fulfilling some of the B'Day stuff....


Would that be too much like giving "stealth" shipping for free? Don't want to do that if folks are willing to pay for stealth I would imagine. 

Must have cost them a bunch to send everything separate though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Would that be too much like giving "stealth" shipping for free? Don't want to do that if folks are willing to pay for stealth I would imagine.
> 
> Must have cost them a bunch to send everything separate though.


 Not really..It cost about 1-5 dollars for them to ship a package..Its all on how much the package weighs


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks like they sent all the gifts out first and foremost. I don't even care about the t-shirt that wasn't my size that I got. I'd much rather have the package with the contents that I PAID for. Disappointing ... They should have shipped everything in the same package ...


----------



## keifcake (Mar 15, 2011)

all the free gifts were prolly pre packaged just needing an address to go to, im sure thats why some people got those amazingly fast..


----------



## farmboss (Mar 15, 2011)

*ok so did anyones orders ACTUALLY ship?? we have tracking and ours "shipped" but is it going to be a shirt?*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

farmboss said:


> *ok so did anyones orders ACTUALLY ship?? we have tracking and ours "shipped" but is it going to be a shirt?*


Yes i have 1 out of 3 orders got all the freebies and my mystery seed was nl automatic


----------



## keifcake (Mar 15, 2011)

ONe of my two orders has shipped and through jamaica, ny ow to destination... Other still says waiting to be shipped...



farmboss said:


> *ok so did anyones orders ACTUALLY ship?? we have tracking and ours "shipped" but is it going to be a shirt?*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

keifcake said:


> ONe of my two orders has shipped and through jamaica, ny ow to destination... Other still says waiting to be shipped...


same with me..I received my second order firts instead of my first order


----------



## keifcake (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope my first one i the one arriving first... they was ordered a coupkle days apart... 
Im ready to put that pineapple express and a kush in the soil.... havent a clue which yet, prolly the master kush i ordered... 



wyteberrywidow said:


> same with me..I received my second order firts instead of my first order


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 16, 2011)

hey everyone...been real busy, but still no order. usps tracking has said "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece" since friday. hopefully its just the usps not updating.. slow bastards.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> hopefully its just the usps not updating.. slow bastards.


 Im hoping thats the case


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

my order just arrived, everything correct and accounted for but a few of the freebies look incredibly small for viable seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> my order just arrived, everything correct and accounted for but a few of the freebies look incredibly small for viable seeds


They are viable tho.What mystery seed did you get?


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 16, 2011)

ya, im not 2 worried. i just dont think it will be here till next week tho...as long as i get my goods. also, is it weird that i haven't received a single email from the tude.. just the sagepay conformation, is that normal? i have even signed up for there news letter like 3 time and have yet to receive a single one..


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 16, 2011)

You should have gotten a processing email and a dispatched email. But if its showin up on tracking I woujldnt worry about it. 

Also I'm sure its jyst usps hasn't updated


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They are viable tho.What mystery seed did you get?


just about, 2 of the seeds are like 2-3mm and another seed is bright green


----------



## 00ashoo (Mar 16, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> ya, im not 2 worried. i just dont think it will be here till next week tho...as long as i get my goods. also, is it weird that i haven't received a single email from the tude.. just the sagepay conformation, is that normal? i have even signed up for there news letter like 3 time and have yet to receive a single one..


i normally get two emails from them straight after the order
but i didnt get the dispatch one this time
everything was fine


----------



## dishinit (Mar 16, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> ya, im not 2 worried. i just dont think it will be here till next week tho...as long as i get my goods. also, is it weird that i haven't received a single email from the tude.. just the sagepay conformation, is that normal? i have even signed up for there news letter like 3 time and have yet to receive a single one..


Now that's interesting......
I do not receive dispatch/newsletter/back in stock emails from them either?
I asked them one time about this, and they suggested clearing my history & cookies.
Didn't work.
I do get emails from sagepay, go figure?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> just about, 2 of the seeds are like 2-3mm and another seed is bright green


oh and i got the auto NL as the mystery seed, wlda preferred the sour AK but hey thats life i suppose


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> oh and i got the auto NL as the mystery seed, wlda preferred the sour AK but hey thats life i suppose


im hoping i get sour ak or hypnotiq wit my next orders


----------



## growmomma (Mar 16, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> hey everyone...been real busy, but still no order. usps tracking has said "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece" since friday. hopefully its just the usps not updating.. slow bastards.


Mine says the exact same thing, and has since Fri also. Hopefully USPS just hasnt updated or it prob will be next wk sometime.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 16, 2011)

WHo knows, my econd has said that for a week or so.... 
The 1st still says in NY.... Has since monday. Hopefully itll be here friday... 




growmomma said:


> Mine says the exact same thing, and has since Fri also. Hopefully USPS just hasnt updated or it prob will be next wk sometime.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

keifcake said:


> WHo knows, my econd has said that for a week or so....
> The 1st still says in NY.... Has since monday. Hopefully itll be here friday...


 Prob before that like i said my order was still saying in transit and i had it in my hand.


----------



## auldone (Mar 16, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> i have even signed up for there news letter like 3 time and have yet to receive a single one..


If you have not, check your spam mail. That is where it was going for me when I first signed up.....


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope i get the nl auto.. lol. U guys can send all ur unwanted auto freebies 2 me.. that sour ak would b nasty tho.. looks like me n growmomma r in the same boat..

Dishinit.. i even sent them am email about my current order n questions regarding not getting news letters, i never got a response. I even tried with a different email.. maybe its a problem with hotmail? I dunno...


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 16, 2011)

auldone said:


> If you have not, check your spam mail. That is where it was going for me when I first signed up.....


Ya i checked that 2 bro.. it wasnt in my junk mail tho..


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2011)

"We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece."
If I Keep Seeing This Same Status from USPS i think my computer screen might go threw a window


----------



## dishinit (Mar 16, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> I hope i get the nl auto.. lol. U guys can send all ur unwanted auto freebies 2 me.. that sour ak would b nasty tho.. looks like me n growmomma r in the same boat..
> 
> Dishinit.. i even sent them am email about my current order n questions regarding not getting news letters, i never got a response. I even tried with a different email.. maybe its a problem with hotmail? I dunno...


Yeah, same here (but not with different email addy, did not want to further confuse the issue...........I think they just got swamped in more ways than one. Also no Tude email in my spam folder, either. I even checked my blocked spam filters for them, but saw nothing relating to the Tude. I would assume a dispatch email would come from "[email protected]"? Anyone know better?


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2011)

dishinit said:


> Yeah, same here (but not with different email addy, did not want to further confuse the issue...........I think they just got swamped in more ways than one. Also no Tude email in my spam folder, either. I even checked my blocked spam filters for them, but saw nothing relating to the Tude. I would assume a dispatch email would come from "[email protected]"? Anyone know better?


 I also didnt get a dispatch email like i did my last order. But my Tracking number works fine


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] 

email them and they should be able to help you out with a tracking number, after that your with the rest of waiting on usps to either update or be in our mail box, they wont reply back today but you should have something by tomorrow tho


----------



## auldone (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I got my B-Day T-shirt today. 

Wrong size.

Hope that's not a sign of things to come...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 16, 2011)

auldone said:


> Well I got my B-Day T-shirt today.
> 
> Wrong size.
> 
> Hope that's not a sign of things to come...


I'm worried about mine too. Me and serapis ordered the same, I kinda forced them to send mine and then they tell serapis there out of cataract kush so I'm wondering how they sent mine? I think it will be ok tho they had to make sure its complete before sending right?

I would love to get the sour ak. Only bad thing about getting a "new strain" that's feminized is unproven genetics. Perfect way to test out your seeds and advertise at the same time right?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 16, 2011)

That does NOT surprise me. Please make sure to write in and bitch and demand a replacement, especially if you paid for that shirt. Do not let them "fix" it on your next order. Tell them their will be no NEXT order until this one is resolved. 


EDIT - Just saw it was the Bday shirt, damn... kinda hard to bitch about a freebie.. but i feel ya..



auldone said:


> Well I got my B-Day T-shirt today.
> 
> Wrong size.
> 
> Hope that's not a sign of things to come...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 16, 2011)

they are not above making unannounced changes in your order and hoping you'll be happy and not contact them. I'm hearing people are getting UFO and promos that weren't even listed.... I don't care, as long as it is just as good as or better.... if I got a handful of free autos' though, I'd be pissed...



TheLastWood said:


> I'm worried about mine too. Me and serapis ordered the same, I kinda forced them to send mine and then they tell serapis there out of cataract kush so I'm wondering how they sent mine? I think it will be ok tho they had to make sure its complete before sending right?
> 
> I would love to get the sour ak. Only bad thing about getting a "new strain" that's feminized is unproven genetics. Perfect way to test out your seeds and advertise at the same time right?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 16, 2011)

15 orders all seeds in breeder packs except free ones.
All seeds viable and are doing great.
What seems to be the problem.
How is with so many orders in the same time frame as other here moaning but yet i got everything and no issues.
Every time i email attitude,they respond in fast time.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 16, 2011)

Consider yourself lucky then....You sure are germinating a lot of seeds if you placed 15 orders.... and to know that all of those seeds are viable and that you have a 100% success rate is just special.... My heart is all aflutter....



Mindmelted said:


> 15 orders all seeds in breeder packs except free ones.
> All seeds viable and are doing great.
> What seems to be the problem.
> How is with so many orders in the same time frame as other here moaning but yet i got everything and no issues.
> Every time i email attitude,they respond in fast time.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the sarcasm.

Leave it to you,but what did i expect.

Maybe if you got 2 acres you can do the same.


----------



## Spoc (Mar 16, 2011)

I had odering problems before promo started as they issued me two identical order numbers for two separate orders. One order didn't show up anywhere but The Attitude was paid. Had to write about five e-mails and resorted to two phone calls. Needless to say my first order was replaced and shipped 3 days after promo ended. Just got news one package has cleared the Jamaica, NY sorting facility and should be here in a day or two as I'm one state over.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 16, 2011)

You placed 15 orders during the promo? I understand a couple but damn that's just being greedy. No wonder there so backed up. 150 free seeds. Geese leave some for us lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 16, 2011)

No,not 15 during the promo.
But 15 overall in the last year.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol oh, I was wonderin how you already got 15 orders delivered and germed. I wonder if they would even give you all the freebies x 15


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2011)

out of interest, the UFO freebies, how many are you supposed to receive with your order? as it shows 5 or 6 on the site but only got 2 in my order? just wondering if this is right or not


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> out of interest, the UFO freebies, how many are you supposed to receive with your order? as it shows 5 or 6 on the site but only got 2 in my order? just wondering if this is right or not


all depends on how much you spent....that determines how many UFO's you get


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2011)

londonfog said:


> all depends on how much you spent....that determines how many UFO's you get


so how much do you have to spend to get what amount of free seeds? i.e. how many free seeds do you get for a £40/60/80 etc order?


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 17, 2011)

Ordered during the promo and I got my beans yesterday.


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so how much do you have to spend to get what amount of free seeds? i.e. how many free seeds do you get for a £40/60/80 etc order?


 
...I believe they list the price breaks that you have to make in order to receive that seed... (0.50 pounds, 30 pounds, 60 pounds, 90 pounds, 120 pounds)...

...FYI: you'll hear from other members that the ufo seeds suck and what not, but I've grown at least 5 different strains (those freebee one seeders) over the years, and all with success - very good yield and very potent. Many of my patients I provide often ask are there more are there more - LOL anyways long story short, UFo seeds are not bad at all...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so how much do you have to spend to get what amount of free seeds? i.e. how many free seeds do you get for a £40/60/80 etc order?


£.50 the first one...£30.00 add the second one...£60.00 add a third UFO ...90.00 for a fourth...120 will get you all 5

edit: oops taipanspunk had answered


----------



## Beansly (Mar 17, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I'd rather have seeds in hand before making a commitment  No sense in counting chicks before they hatch
> 
> I did just germ 5 UFOs from previous orders, two Dready Skunks, an Afrodite, A Cali Hash and one other whose name eludes me atm. All seeds germed in less than 20 hours using the paper towel method in a Tupperware, on top of a heating mat set to 77 degrees. I usually hate that method, but after this success rate and speed, I'll do it again and again. I just hate handling the seed with an exposed radicle. I planted seeds with Radicle pointing up and I can't wait to see if they all come up stem loop first as opposed to the seed being pushed out of the soil. I once had the actual radicle/tap root grow out of the soil once. I dug that seed up and righted it, right on hydroton..


Hey ser, I read on someones seed website and I saw that thing about planting the seed "pointy side up" which to me means radicle up. I've always read in ed and jorge's books that your supposed to plant the seeds rad down or "pointy side" down. Why the sudden shift to plant seeds rad up? I've been meaning to ask but since you were the first one to say something i figured id just ask you.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2011)

Nooooooo! Radicle down! He's just experimenting trying to create a mutant with a loop in the middle.

Root tip goes down


----------



## djskittlezzz (Mar 17, 2011)

Just received my package from the March 4th promo!
Everything is looking good! Ended up with sleestack X skunk (and the free pure afghan).
My birthday gift (spring pipe) is nice and small, perfect to carry around.
Was hoping for something exciting from g13 labs, but ended up getting the NL automatic (oh well at least i have some ruderalis genetics to work with now).


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 17, 2011)

My package was processed through Jamaica ny march 16 and is in route to destination


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Im still waiting on two of my orders shit is pissing me off lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Nevermind only 1 updated waiting on one more which is my tga order


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 17, 2011)

We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.

im still gettin this crap


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> 
> im still gettin this crap


Im getting that on one of my orders but one says it has been processed thru my city and in transit to my post office


----------



## growmomma (Mar 17, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> 
> im still gettin this crap


 Me 2 same damn thing EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got mine in Ontario. Ordered 5th March.


----------



## auldone (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine updated this a.m. 

Through N.Y. and on it's way here....


----------



## fletchman (Mar 17, 2011)

Both my orders one on the 4th and one on the 5th came today, 

Everything was right, 

DNA, Cataract Kush, with Confidential Cheese Freebie,
AlphaKronik, OG Chem, with Cheesedog freebie,
Connie Genetics, SnowDawg II with Cannabis freebie, 

Plus two sets of TH seeds freebies, and G13 Hypnotic and NL auto.

All the UFO freebies, two nice DNA coffee mugs, some lighters, and rolling papers.

Attitude came through, and I am pleased.


----------



## sonar (Mar 17, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Class: First-Class Mail International
> ...


They need to get their shit together? Because the post office is terrible at updating their tracking? That tracking is a joke and everyone who's ordered more than once knows this by now. I don't even bother checking it. It never fails to amaze me how impatient people can be. The plant takes 3 months to grow and ppl are on here complaining that they didn't receive a package from halfway across the world in a week. What is this some sort of seed emergency? It takes time to process and package each order. Especially if it's on a weekend, which the promos usually are. Not to mention the increase in volume of orders during a promotion. Sure, they can rush and hurry and get you your package maybe a day or two sooner, but then you guys will be bitching that they screwed your order up.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 17, 2011)

Checking the tracking is a total waste of life, never done it, never will.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Both my orders one on the 4th and one on the 5th came today,
> 
> Everything was right,
> 
> ...


 Im hoping i get sour ak and hypnotiq on my next orders..Im also hoping with my snowdawg2 i get cheddarwurst as the freebies.Dont know much about the cannabis freebies


----------



## fletchman (Mar 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im hoping i get sour ak and hypnotiq on my next orders..Im also hoping with my snowdawg2 i get cheddarwurst as the freebies.Dont know much about the cannabis freebies


Yeah I could live without the NL auto, but Hypnotic sounds good.
AlphaKronik "Cannabis" sounds good, Chemdawg D X Spacedawg, I'll grow it someday.

Im just glad both my orders arrived without problems, gonna pop a few tonite


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Yeah I could live without the NL auto, but Hypnotic sounds good.
> AlphaKronik "Cannabis" sounds good, Chemdawg D X Spacedawg, I'll grow it someday.
> 
> Im just glad both my orders arrived without problems, gonna pop a few tonite


Okay now that you say that about cannabis i wouldnt mind getting that as my lucky dip..I put nl auto to germ as we speak i will add that with my veg plants


----------



## Serapis (Mar 17, 2011)

I ordered that Cataract Kush deal as well, on the 4th, and my order was delayed 12 days cause they said they were out of stock... Anything but efficient .... Glad you got yours intact. 



fletchman said:


> Both my orders one on the 4th and one on the 5th came today,
> 
> Everything was right,
> 
> ...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 17, 2011)

Most people had legitimate gripes concerning the delays with the dispatching and tracking, not the actual delivery dates.... My order was placed on the 4th and dispatched on the 16th.... May I have your permission to bitch? 



sonar said:


> They need to get their shit together? Because the post office is terrible at updating their tracking? That tracking is a joke and everyone who's ordered more than once knows this by now. I don't even bother checking it. It never fails to amaze me how impatient people can be. The plant takes 3 months to grow and ppl are on here complaining that they didn't receive a package from halfway across the world in a week. What is this some sort of seed emergency? It takes time to process and package each order. Especially if it's on a weekend, which the promos usually are. Not to mention the increase in volume of orders during a promotion. Sure, they can rush and hurry and get you your package maybe a day or two sooner, but then you guys will be bitching that they screwed your order up.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay now that you say that about cannabis i wouldnt mind getting that as my lucky dip..I put nl auto to germ as we speak i will add that with my veg plants


Great Idea, Im gonna do the same, 18/6 okay flowering her?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Great Idea, Im gonna do the same, 18/6 okay flowering her?


I would think so but after reading the description i dont think its autoflower or they fucked up the description.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 17, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I ordered that Cataract Kush deal as well, on the 4th, and my order was delayed 12 days cause they said they were out of stock... Anything but efficient .... Glad you got yours intact.


That sucks dude, but just think how "fresh" your seeds will be if and when you get them J/K, No really sorry to here that, and hope you have others to grow while your waiting.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 17, 2011)

auldone said:


> Mine updated this a.m.
> 
> Through N.Y. and on it's way here....


thats nice to hear.. i had the same update this morning.. as bart scott of the ny jets would say.... CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Hotwired (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, here is my slant on this postal service shite. Once it leaves Attitude this is what happens:

1) They dispatch the package from the UK post office on bicycle.
2) Bicycle rider takes breaks every 15 minutes for a snack.
3) Bicycle rider eventually makes it to the Atlantic ocean in 3 days.
4) He then hands it off to guy in rowboat.
5) Guy in rowboat starts his long journey across the water with our packages.
6) He stops to fish for his lunch and dinner 2 times a day and drinks water from a few jugs under his seat.
7) He makes it to the east coast of the US near Rockaway beach in 5 days and hands our packages off to another guy on bicycle.
8 - Guy on bike scratches head and arsehole and sniffs finger. 
9) He passes out for 2 hours, wakes up, scratches head again, remembers what happened last time, and finally starts to make his way to Jamaica, Queens PO
10) Bike rider hands off our packages to guy smoking a cigarette standing in the doorway of the PO
11) Ten days after dispatch our packages finally arrive in the processing center and are ready to be sent out.

If you are interested in finding out how it gets done from there I will have to write another whole page and I'm too tired from writing the first one. Maybe I'll tell that story tomorrow


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 17, 2011)

congrats jesus.....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


>


when did usps update for you ???? and congrats


----------



## Icyblaze (Mar 17, 2011)

anyone got info on dinafem diesel?


----------



## auldone (Mar 17, 2011)

Icyblaze said:


> anyone got info on dinafem diesel?


This genetic arrive to New York by a cultivator who makes a cross with Super Skunk x Northern Lights strain, to made the Diesel line, called Diesel to remember the smell that she produces when she`s fresh. Diesel it is one of the most selled and cunsommed strains in the USA, it says lot on the exceptional popularity of this strain. The strong criteriums of this strain are: the very caracteristic taste between citrus and mandarin mixed with a `fuel` smell, the taste is very persistant, and it`s one the top success point of the Diesel.


Sweet sativa taste, relaxing. It`s a very enjoyable plant with their low CBD level, the effect is much more cerebral than physical. Very easy to grown, this plant is moderaly resistant to the fungus attacks on the cold and moist areas, in mediteraneum sea this plant don`t have fungus problems. The contained growth and an excellent production makes of this plant an excellent choice as well for the outdoor culture if the taste is the n°1 factor.

Genetic: 40% Indica; 60% Sativa
Genotype: Mexican Sativa x Afghani
Flowering Time Indoor: 60 - 70 days
Harvestimg time Outdoor: Until the 15 of October.
Yield Indoor: High
Height Outdoor: Up to 3 meters.
THC: High. (12% - 16%).
CBD: Low.

From: seedfinder.eu


----------



## growmomma (Mar 17, 2011)

Icyblaze said:


> anyone got info on dinafem diesel?


I ordered before the promo, suppose to have 1 dinafem diesel freebee on the way. If it ever fckn shows up that is.....


----------



## fletchman (Mar 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I would think so but after reading the description i dont think its autoflower or they fucked up the description.


Does anyone know how to grow NL auto? wtf? 20/4 18/6 12/12? 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-nl-automatic-feminized/prod_3115.html


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 17, 2011)

i hate fucking waiting it makes me wanna drop kick my mail mail person, this whole hurry up and wait shit is killing me


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> i hate fucking waiting it makes me wanna drop kick my mail mail person, this whole hurry up and wait shit is killing me


I would say wait 21 days..but damn I'm getting tired of waiting too...lol...guess we will get ours on the 18th or 19th...I guess that will still beat 21...This is the longest the tude has ever took for me, but oh well ...patience is a virtue...I just wish USPS would update the damn tracking info...making me have the custom jitters


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2011)

Most auto's do better under 20/4


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 17, 2011)

i know ive heard horror storys of people gettin that letter in the mail from customs, but then again my last order took 5 weeks to get here, idk if it was the breeder (Dutch Passion) or what but from that order only 1 of the 5 i ordered came up but the freebies are goin strong ReservaP Kandy Kush and Afrodite. I just hope i have better results outa what i actually ordered


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Mar 17, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Does anyone know how to grow NL auto? wtf? 20/4 18/6 12/12?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-nl-automatic-feminized/prod_3115.html


believe it or not... but with the auto flower..... Germ the seed, once it pops, put it in soil with 24hrs light... and wait 3-4 weeks..flowering willl start.... then change the bulb to the flowering bulb and wait the rest of the time.. 

I assume you cannot take a clone off this plant because it does not depend on light cycle to determine the time of the season, almost like it has a timer in it... once the seed pops, the timer starts.... all the cutting and the mother would flower and bud at the same time... ? I think... 


Back to the thread topic....

I had ordered last month, on a sat morning, it was here by the following friday, six days.... to southern ontario, canada. Again i ordered this month and I am currently waiting on day 12.. but I am not worried at all... however with this shipment I did not get a tracking number.. simply "released to Canada Post" or something very close to that.. so my postal service should have it...Its the waiting that hurts soooo much... but I came home to a bonus today.. three of my five seeds have popped and shot up an inch and a half in 24hrs after being put in dirt... I got great help here... I love this place! Now I get to taste the superLemonHaze......


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2011)

Great. Everyone has there catarfact kush but me and serapis 

Yeah there nl suto description makes no sense.. either they think an 8 week flowering, short nl makes itg auto.. or they put the regular nl description up on accident... it says pure indica in description and says indica + ruderalis in genetic description, weird.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> i know ive heard horror storys of people gettin that letter in the mail from customs, but then again my last order took 5 weeks to get here, idk if it was the breeder (Dutch Passion) or what but from that order only 1 of the 5 i ordered came up but the freebies are goin strong ReservaP Kandy Kush and Afrodite. I just hope i have better results outa what i actually ordered


you going to love that Kandy Kush, but be warned she does stretchhhhhh, but its worth it just be prepared for it


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 17, 2011)

yea shes gonna be 1 that i keep out side maybe keep 1 or 2 inside but ya ive already heard about her, a 4 ft strech in flower indoors is fuckin nuts


----------



## farmboss (Mar 17, 2011)

*got all of my 44 seeds today!!!*


*44 seeds suckas!!*

*breeders packs!*


----------



## keifcake (Mar 17, 2011)

Still none for me.....

But some good news for me today anyway, one of the autos i have is showing white hairs today!! I think its blue him, or bhd,,,,
Its from the SS mix



farmboss said:


> *got all of my 44 seeds today!!!*
> 
> 
> *44 seeds suckas!!*
> ...


----------



## ChikenMcGiblit (Mar 17, 2011)

i recieved the auto NL, so much for it being a "new" strain since nirvana carries the same thing, even the pictures and retarded description match. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds-northern-lights-autoflowering-feminized/prod_1713.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

ChikenMcGiblit said:


> i recieved the auto NL, so much for it being a "new" strain since nirvana carries the same thing, even the pictures and retarded description match. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds-northern-lights-autoflowering-feminized/prod_1713.html


You sure are right about that..Oh well got two more orders im waiting on hoping for sour ak or hypnotiq or even better both


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh fuck, USPS has said "Origin of post preparing shipment" for like over a week...well I just checked again...

Label/Receipt Number: XXXX XXXX XXXX X
Class: First-Class Mail International
Service(s): International Letter
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Your item was processed through and left our JAMAICA, NY 11430 facility on March 17, 2011 at 10:36 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later


BOOYAH! Only a matter of time now...


----------



## smokebros (Mar 17, 2011)

mine is gonna be here tomorrow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

smokebros said:


> mine is gonna be here tomorrow


I hope one of my orders be here tomorrow shi i want both but i can wait just get my orders here.If i didnt have nothing growing now i would be pulling my hair


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine should be here tomorrow also. Talk about pulling out hair bro ... This long ass shipping wait just set me way back ... Nothing growing at the moment only had 1 OG #18 beaner, in which I'm saving until I move to a bigger spot so I can clone my lady. But anyways shitty part of the story is I only have 2 g's left of this dank blue hash, and I'm just gonna be germinating my beans tomorrow ... =( This is gnna be a LLOONNNGGG shitty wait till I have more of my own tree again. Looks like I'm going to have to cop from the dope man this month ... Lol, my as well just twist me up a fatty now and get it over with instead of trying to conserve this 2 grams ...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2011)

londonfog said:


> when did usps update for you ???? and congrats


late last night, delivered this morning


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow also. Talk about pulling out hair bro ... This long ass shipping wait just set me way back ... Nothing growing at the moment only had 1 OG #18 beaner, in which I'm saving until I move to a bigger spot so I can clone my lady. But anyways shitty part of the story is I only have 2 g's left of this dank blue hash, and I'm just gonna be germinating my beans tomorrow ... =( This is gnna be a LLOONNNGGG shitty wait till I have more of my own tree again. Looks like I'm going to have to cop from the dope man this month ... Lol, my as well just twist me up a fatty now and get it over with instead of trying to conserve this 2 grams ...


Conserve that bud man conserve it you are going to be mad you didnt..Go cop from the dope man now he wont have good shit like your own save that for a rainy day


----------



## keifcake (Mar 17, 2011)

for real man... i been stretching sum keif i got from a few diff strains... about out, not completly have sum super shitty weed i cant really tell gets me hi, but its nice having the power to have a good hi when i really need it



wyteberrywidow said:


> Conserve that bud man conserve it you are going to be mad you didnt..Go cop from the dope man now he wont have good shit like your own save that for a rainy day


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

keifcake said:


> for real man... i been stretching sum keif i got from a few diff strains... about out, not completly have sum super shitty weed i cant really tell gets me hi, but its nice having the power to have a good hi when i really need it


whenever im low like down to my last 14 grams i start trying not to smoke until my next harvest and by that time .5 blunt will knock me on my ass


----------



## keifcake (Mar 17, 2011)

as soon as i get my harvest ill be like that...
All ive really been smokin the last couple months some mex brick.... Its all been pretty decent until the last i got.. it just does enough, which isnt shit....

I have like .5 of sum purp, and lil of its keif, a couple hits worth of some kush pretty much, ill mix that with some of this bullshit just to make it burn even and make sure i get the most out of it. Think ill be getting some blue deisel tommorrow just a g though, im kinda broke after buyin shit for a harvest to even happen... Im sure by the time the first auto i have is done ill be bout the same, smoke and get so high you get uncomfortable lol.... itll be welcomed tho... 

And dont think sumin aint getting trimmed in bout 3 weeks super early just to have sumin to puff on...... i hve plenty going so ill sacrifice the whole thing early if i have to lol... more than likely raid a lil; off each along the way




wyteberrywidow said:


> whenever im low like down to my last 14 grams i start trying not to smoke until my next harvest and by that time .5 blunt will knock me on my ass


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 18, 2011)

* I ordered on the 4th and for the last week and a half when I track it it still says this? Is this the case for anybody else?
Label/Receipt Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Class: First-Class Mail International
Service(s): International Letter
**Status: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. *


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

it'll say that til it hits your mailbox. Even then it may still read that.

On the other discussion of running low, My latest harvest was right on time. I was down to last 1/4 oz when the chop orders came down. It was also my first hydro harvest and I'm hooked. I think bubblelicious tastes much sweeter coming from a hydro grow with Lucas formula. I'm sitting on about 9 z's of some great dank AND two droppers bottles of tincture, 4 lbs of canna butter, and I still have about 12-14 oz of trim, pop corn and leaf.

Now for the good news, my Pineapple Express is vegging nicely. She has given up 5 nice clones too.



roll it up smoke it up said:


> * I ordered on the 4th and for the last week and a half when I track it it still says this? Is this the case for anybody else?
> Label/Receipt Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Class: First-Class Mail International
> Service(s): International Letter
> ...


----------



## hempstead (Mar 18, 2011)

Your item was processed through and left our JAMAICA, NY 11430 facility on March 17, 2011 at 10:28 pm.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 18, 2011)

my second order still says that.... 
my first one just processed through jacksonville



roll it up smoke it up said:


> * I ordered on the 4th and for the last week and a half when I track it it still says this? Is this the case for anybody else?
> Label/Receipt Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Class: First-Class Mail International
> Service(s): International Letter
> ...


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

Serapis said:


> so you are willing to commit a felony to steal some pot seeds? Cool..... I have printed this out and given it to my mail man, he loves to smoke my stuff..... I've let him know you have threatened my access to future genetics. He said he'll get to the bottom of this.... I hope your resume is up to date and polished.... You will get caught.



Actually Serapis I believe it was meant to show us how ignorant it is for us to post all this usps info and what could happen because of it...at least that is how I perceived and if such it the case then it is a great post making a point that my stoned ass never thought of...No longer gonna post any of that info...

Namaste'


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 18, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Actually Serapis I believe it was meant to show us how ignorant it is for us to post all this usps info and what could happen because of it...at least that is how I perceived and if such it the case then it is a great post making a point that my stoned ass never thought of...No longer gonna post any of that info...
> 
> Namaste'


Smart man indeed 

But even if I was working there............there is no way you could stop me. Think about it. I would only take the seeds.

Be careful people......all I'm "really" saying


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been preaching that for ages.... I hate those damn Attitude opening videos on Youtube.... i mean, WTF?



Illumination said:


> Actually Serapis I believe it was meant to show us how ignorant it is for us to post all this usps info and what could happen because of it...at least that is how I perceived and if such it the case then it is a great post making a point that my stoned ass never thought of...No longer gonna post any of that info...
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

I knew you were full of it, lol.. My mailman hasn't even passed through yet today.. ;p but he does love the dank...

You make a good point...



Hotwired said:


> Smart man indeed
> 
> But even if I was working there............there is no way you could stop me. Think about it. I would only take the seeds.
> 
> Be careful people......all I'm "really" saying


----------



## gro$z$dro$fosho (Mar 18, 2011)

Ordered Sunday the 6th 11:30 PMish / received the order in mail box today (Friday the 18th)
Order is correct nothing missing. This is my first time ordering, needless to say I am impressed. 
(In the midwest)


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 18, 2011)

my lazyass mailman aint here yet!!!! that fucker killsme. dude is so irregular sometimes my mail comes @6pm sometimes @ 12pm this guy needs his ass kicked.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 18, 2011)

No telling how many packages come through in a shipping envelop, and not from attitude there's no way youll know which came from attitude to begin with. Especially with a facility the size of the one in NY that takes millions of packages from overseas.... This isnt some tiny warehouse you can go check a few boxes and find the ones from attitude, not counting the fact that they havnt even shipped half of em apparantly... 


But yea the videos of opening them are pretty dumb.... 



Serapis said:


> I knew you were full of it, lol.. My mailman hasn't even passed through yet today.. ;p but he does love the dank...
> 
> You make a good point...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

I guess the seed gods are angry at me...I still have no idea where my shit is at...I would think that if I ordered on the 4th it would be to me by now...hurry up and wait...I really think that attitude really needs to stop using that sub post office...seems weird that other people who I told to order have gotten their seeds before me when I ordered two days prior to them...


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 18, 2011)

keifcake said:


> No telling how many packages come through in a shipping envelop, and not from attitude there's no way youll know which came from attitude to begin with. Especially with a facility the size of the one in NY that takes millions of packages from overseas.... This isnt some tiny warehouse you can go check a few boxes and find the ones from attitude, not counting the fact that they havnt even shipped half of em apparantly...
> 
> 
> But yea the videos of opening them are pretty dumb....


You are suffering from something called "normalcy bias". No, I wont explain what it is


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

Alright my akg order came in i got snowdawg bx and snowdawg2 all the th freebies again along with mystery seed sour ak(what i was hoping for on this order) dinafem ufo deisel and white widow


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2011)

mine have even all germinated in one day!!
I love Attitude


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> You are suffering from something called "normalcy bias". No, I wont explain what it is


yeppers

namaste'


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> mine have even all germinated in one day!!
> I love Attitude


 You did not waste no time


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

Waaaaaa WAaaaaaa I want my order..!!!!! now I'm starting to see what others were bitchn about and I of for one would like to apologize to All who I kept telling to wait 21 days...$hit my order should have been where or at least able to track


----------



## mdanforth (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm amazed at the openness of people that are doing unlawful things....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

unlawful to who..???


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 18, 2011)

mdanforth said:


> I'm amazed at the openness of people that are doing unlawful things....


 lol we got the law over here huh.




anywayz i got my last order for the special in 7 days and i placed another order yesterday morning and they already filled it.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> lol we got the law over here huh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you..j/k


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

mdanforth said:


> I'm amazed at the openness of people that are doing unlawful things....


"An unjust law is no law at all"
St Augustine


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> lol we got the law over here huh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same with me


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

Unhooking my pc and going outside>>>whhaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

Another Day and nothing in the mail... No update on tracking. Day 11 is Today.... Maby im being impatient


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Another Day and nothing in the mail... No update on tracking. Day 11 is Today.... Maby im being impatient


you are not the only one im in the same boat as you with my tga order of qrazy train and querkle day 11 and it still says waiting for origin bullshit


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you are not the only one im in the same boat as you with my tga order of qrazy train and querkle day 11 and it still says waiting for origin bullshit


 Just made an order of some plush berry from tga, I saw that Qrazy train was out because I was also looking into getting that and Qleaner ... They are probably waiting on a fresh restock of beaners ... Then again it should have said out of stock to begin with ... Hope they come thru for yuh soon bro ... Just now going to get my first order tomorrow ... Ordered the 4th ... Tomorrow is the 19th ... Ridiculous.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

mdanforth said:


> I'm amazed at the openness of people that are doing unlawful things....


https://www.rollitup.org/members/mdanforth-296225.html#vmessage60443

Namaste'


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you are not the only one im in the same boat as you with my tga order of qrazy train and querkle day 11 and it still says waiting for origin bullshit


 I think if you were shipped out on the 6th they really didn't get sent out or customs was working hard that day


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm on Day 15 myself... *sigh* I watched the sun rise, and the sun set... I must have refreshed usps and royal mail dozens of times today... same status.... *sigh*


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 18, 2011)

usps just updated my shit is chilling in detroit so hopefully tomorrow or monday!!! finally


----------



## growmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

Same for me 2, this never ending wait is killing me! Same status since the 11th! Surely by the first of next week we will all have our orders in hand. I'm givin em til Monday fck email, I'm callin. Lol prob wont get me anywhere tho!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

I take that back finally it was sorted :d finalllyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## growmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

I never want to see this message AGAIN!! We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

growmomma said:


> I never want to see this message AGAIN!! We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.


 LMAO i know what you mean mine was like that for 11 Days and i just checked it 10 minutes ago and finally it was sorted


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 18, 2011)

Placed my 3 orders in between 6am - 6:30am eastern time on March 4th. I live in Michigan.

First order came on Monday, second order came on Wednesday, third and last order came today (Friday).

All seeds good. 
Received 1x G13 NL auto fem, 2x G13 Hypnotic fem for the new G13 strain.

Good experience overall on my end.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

still freakin nothing....nice day though


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

Everything is right and present ....G-13 Sour AK...ufo's and th seeds all present

Namaste'

14 days...longest it has taken thus far...but was accurate


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

as long as it came and was accurate...


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 18, 2011)

growmomma said:


> I never want to see this message AGAIN!! We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.


 This message sums up my week.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> I take that back finally it was sorted :d finalllyyyyyyyyyyyyy


lmfao i just checked and my tga order prcessed thru my city so i should have it tomorrow or monday..Im so happy again lmfao


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm scared to check ...lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I'm scared to check ...lol


Go ahead check one more time for shits if nothing try tomorrow morning


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hell yeah, finally got my update 2. I was figuring it would come tomorrow but just checked usps, no more NY, NOW IT'S IN MY TOWN ! LOL, excited for tomorrow morning. All this waiting got it feeling like Christmas. Now let's just hope I don't get that whack ass autoflowering bs. But I just typed it, & I'm gnna submit this post so now I'll probably get it. Oh well I jus want my seeds I ordered it's gonna be 15 days tomorrow ...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

AAHHHHHHH..origin post is preparing bull$hit...guess I will go germ a Blue Cheese to fit my mood ...but hmmm that smoke will make me fill so much better..about 93 days from now..lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

Serapis said:


> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.


Yours should be about in the middle of next week since it got shipped this week



londonfog said:


> AAHHHHHHH..origin post is preparing bull$hit...guess I will go germ a Blue Cheese to fit my mood ...but hmmm that smoke will make me fill so much better..about 93 days from now..lol


 Yours should honestly update either later tonight or tomorrow honestly..


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL, alll these days are putting me way back I had to germ last night too ... 1 blue hash 1 amnesia haze. & actually I just looked and them perdy little beaners sprouted already. Guess I'm gonna go smoke a blunt out of my LAST GRAM  & plant these hoes. Got a longgggg wait ahead ... Happy Smokin' my dudes  Lookin forward to seeing all your grows.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

I germed all 5 freebies I had on hand, and damn if only two of them have popped from the rockwool... I'm over rockwool and fucking peat pellets.... Since I moved to hydro, I have the damnest time after getting a seed to germ... I'm thinking of just planting in fucking seed starter mix again and worry about transferring to hydro later.... 


/end vent


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 18, 2011)

GanjaLove, when did yours dispatch?


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 18, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> GanjaLove, when did yours dispatch?


 Dispatched on: Mar 10 2011
& keep in mind I was one of the ones who was up till 4 in the morning to get all the shit I wanted ...
I guess I'm really just pissed because I only got a gram left & a long time till harvest ... Why should I have 2 give the dopeman MY money ... Lol. Regardless it shouldn't have taken 15 days considering I got my free B'day BS T-shirt DAYS AGO ....!!!!

+ADD
Hopefully next time Attitude is prepared for their promotion on THEIR WEBSITE ... It was a hassle trying to order at 4 a.m. with hundreds if not thousands trying to place an order @ the exact same time ...


----------



## auldone (Mar 18, 2011)

Well mine should be here tomorrow or the next day. Was processed through Seattle tonight...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 18, 2011)

That's like the camels whole foot. ^^

Mine still "preparing to dispatch originating post".

hopefully it'll update tonight and already be here. That's what happened before


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You did not waste no time


I am behind by almost 2 weeks, my poor planning while I was ....**BAKED***.....but they need to be 1 week in veg by now.
But they all cracked even 3/4 of my own strain i am making for the first time. Now I just need sporing to get here so I can get these plants, in veg/flower limbo, outside into the sun.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally just got sorted should have my order by monday it took long enough since I ordered on the 4th. 42 brand spanking new seeds HELL YA!


----------



## growmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

Decided to go ahead and germ some reall good bagseed while waiting on our order. Havent germed a seed in 10 yrs so we were unsure on which method to go with. I talked my husband outta the paper towel method and went straight to starter mix/coco 2 outta 3 have germed so far really quick. Guess we'll stick with that method until it fails us. Im excited obviously, bet Ive unzipped that tent 1000 times lol


----------



## londonfog (Mar 18, 2011)

so depressing had to go place an order with "World Wide Marijuana Seeds"...Nothing will stop me from having my Kushy Bushy Kush grow this summer...Too bad they only give you two free unknown female seeds....Now lets see which order gets here first ..


----------



## growmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

HELL YES!!! FINALLY!!! The words Ive longed to hear........Your item was processed through and left our JAMAICA, NY 11430 facility on March 18, 2011 at 10:56 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## Dr. Yo (Mar 18, 2011)

I received mine a few days ago. I got the TH Seeds/Dinafem/G13 Labs free seeds, although they forgot one from Dinafem. 

Upon contacting one of Attitudes support staff, they reassured me that it would be included in my next order.

The G13 Labs free seed was their new _*Sour AK*_ fem.

I like the T-Shirt too...simple yet cool:







Took just under 2 weeks, and I ordered on that Saturday morning of the Promo.

Really looking forward to seeing what TH Seeds genetics are all about. I've heard good things.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 19, 2011)

growmomma said:


> HELL YES!!! FINALLY!!! The words Ive longed to hear........Your item was processed through and left our JAMAICA, NY 11430 facility on March 18, 2011 at 10:56 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


be prepared for another wait.... mine has said that for 2 days now with no update.. i was hoping to receive the goods today but i dont think so. sucks cuz i will not be at the delivery address if they come on monday....


----------



## growmomma (Mar 19, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> be prepared for another wait.... mine has said that for 2 days now with no update.. i was hoping to receive the goods today but i dont think so. sucks cuz i will not be at the delivery address if they come on monday....


Well bust my bubble why dont ya! lol jk...I was already afraid that was going to be the case, but hey at least they made it thru customs!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Well bust my bubble why dont ya! lol jk...I was already afraid that was going to be the case, but hey at least they made it thru customs!


Hang in there...either today or Monday most probably...boom...happiness

Not as good as harvest time but close.....

Namaste'


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 19, 2011)

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

i swear if i get this again for a tracking statement im gonna start putting holes in the wall


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 19, 2011)

So I went to get some food with my lady, that fuckin lazy ass mailman came early today, found the little pink slip in my mailbox "Sorry We Missed You! We ReDeliver For You." Now I have to wait till Monday when the post office opens ... Lol this shit is horrible.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

Guess your 'lazy' ass mailman wasn't lazy today, as he got one over on ya.. lol... Mine always are left in mailbox.... you must be in an apartment with community mailboxes...



GanjaLove<3 said:


> So I went to get some food with my lady, that fuckin lazy ass mailman came early today, found the little pink slip in my mailbox "Sorry We Missed You! We ReDeliver For You." Now I have to wait till Monday when the post office opens ... Lol this shit is horrible.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 19, 2011)

i had to sign for my package too. wtf is up with that ive never signed before so i asked the mailman what i was signing for he showed me the package so iwas ill sign now. my mailman laughed and told me it wsnt a warrant or anything like that.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm kind of suspicious about that, as I've NEVER had to sign on the dotted line to receive seeds.... Can anyone in the UK call Attitude and get the skinny on this? Are they now using registered mail or is something up in the States?



puffntuff said:


> i had to sign for my package too. wtf is up with that ive never signed before so i asked the mailman what i was signing for he showed me the package so iwas ill sign now. my mailman laughed and told me it wsnt a warrant or anything like that.


----------



## growmomma (Mar 19, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I'm kind of suspicious about that, as I've NEVER had to sign on the dotted line to receive seeds.... Can anyone in the UK call Attitude and get the skinny on this? Are they now using registered mail or is something up in the States?


Good question, Id like to know the answer to that myself.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

I do NOT like the idea of signing for seeds..... If asked to do so, I may refuse shipment... I don't know yet... this is kind of new and fucked up since Attitude didn't mention ANYTHING about signature mail.... The packages that have been signed for... anything unusual about them, like a USPS issued tracking number?



growmomma said:


> Good question, Id like to know the answer to that myself.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I'm kind of suspicious about that, as I've NEVER had to sign on the dotted line to receive seeds.... Can anyone in the UK call Attitude and get the skinny on this? Are they now using registered mail or is something up in the States?


you can opt to sign for your order...when I first ordered my postman parked and actually came to my door instead of my mailbox..Luckily I was home...I told him that I didn't need to sign for this ...He looked again and said you right he just needed to scan it...I played it off by saying my wife gets mad as hell at me spending money I'm glad she was not home she would have sent it back. so next time just put it in the box...he laughed and said ok...then I asked him if he wanted a bottle of cold water..never had problems since..until now WHAAAAAAAA I want my seeds..lol


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

well as every other time right to my po box and seen felivered online...went and just like the last 30-40 times they were right there.... But if you read on the royal mail site that these packages are supposed to be signed for ...this is to verify delivery...seems your postal workers are actually doing their job...besides you can SIGN ANYTHING WITH A BS NAME >>>JUST SCRIBBLE A NOTHING AND IT WONT MATTER AT ALL...

Namaste'

ps-with how screwed up my post office is I wish I had to sign for it....Am always having to bring other peoples mail to them because they always mis-box shit


----------



## *Kb* (Mar 19, 2011)

Got mine today in the midwest!!! Dispatched 3/8/11....Attitude Rocks!


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 19, 2011)

thats what my postman said. im just doing my job. you were always supposed to sign or something like that. i signed he scaned i opened it up dumped out the goods and am sportingthe shirt. its says fluffy toy on package description.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not sure of your point about opting, usually the mailman won't ask unless it is registered or SOD... and yeah, you can sign any ol name, however you are acknowledging receipt of that package, regardless of whether you sign an x or a john doe.... or your own signature.... All the mailman has to do is sign a written deposition that he witnessed you signing for it.... end of story...



londonfog said:


> you can opt to sign for your order...when I first ordered my postman parked and actually came to my door instead of my mailbox..Luckily I was home...I told him that I didn't need to sign for this ...He looked again and said you right he just needed to scan it...I played it off by saying my wife gets mad as hell at me spending money I'm glad she was not home she would have sent it back. so next time just put it in the box...he laughed and said ok...then I asked him if he wanted a bottle of cold water..never had problems since..until now WHAAAAAAAA I want my seeds..lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you sign for seeds or just the free gift?



puffntuff said:


> thats what my postman said. im just doing my job. you were always supposed to sign or something like that. i signed he scaned i opened it up dumped out the goods and am sportingthe shirt. its says fluffy toy on package description.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 19, 2011)

I have never signed a thing, I just do the coffee mug gig everytime, and it fits nicely in the mailbox, plus I have been living at my residence for 12 years so the mailman knows it's cool.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

I think if says right on the scan slip "no signature required"..thats what I showed to my mailman...I just didn't want him curious as to why I didn't want to sign.


----------



## auldone (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I got my order today. All safe and sound. Hypnotic was my G-13 bean. All beans look nice and big.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 19, 2011)

Im sorry for bustin ur bubble growmomma.. lol.
I got my bubble busted by the postman 2 day... no package yet. Damn, I hope they dont make me sign for my stuff....


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 19, 2011)

Im sorry for bustin ur bubble growmomma.. lol.
I got my bubble busted by the postman 2 day... no package yet. Damn, I hope they dont make me sign for my stuff....


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Every other time they have just left it inbetween my screen door ... First time having to sign ... This is my 9th order from the tude ... Tit bit suspicious I gadda say ...


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 19, 2011)

My beans arrived today, Hypnotic was my free seed.

No sign of the t-shirt yet, I was surprised as it sounds like most folks got their shirts first.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

after this order from the "tude' and my "world wide marijuana" seeds orders come in I'm taking a break from ordering seeds....use all the ones I have a do some cross making myself


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 19, 2011)

i signed for the beans. shirt was stealth.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine processed thru jamaica ny today. probably get it Tuesday


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 20, 2011)

sweet!!! package is in my city.. should be here tomorrow... i hope. hope everyone else is having similar luck. 

even u london... lol


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 20, 2011)

I got my beans on Day 16 (incl weekends) which was a couple days ago... my g13 strain is sour candy...

...deng this promo, so many one seeders I don't know which to plant first...

...I may have to redo my current grow...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

taipanspunk said:


> I got my beans on Day 16 (incl weekends) which was a couple days ago... my g13 strain is sour candy...
> 
> ...deng this promo, so many one seeders I don't know which to plant first...
> 
> ...I may have to redo my current grow...


Sour candy or sour ak?
either way good one..


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sour candy or sour ak?
> either way good one..


It says Sour Candy on the label... I saw someone mentioning Sour AK and I was stoked. When I got mine... I'm like huh? lol but I'm pretty happy it was one of the sour seeds and not an auto neither...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

taipanspunk said:


> It says Sour Candy on the label... I saw someone mentioning Sour AK and I was stoked. When I got mine... I'm like huh? lol but I'm pretty happy it was one of the sour seeds and not an auto neither...


lmao i got two nl autos and one that i tried to germ opened up but no tap oh well will try the other one


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

Here we go, shit freebies.....



wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao i got two nl autos and one that i tried to germ opened up but no tap oh well will try the other one


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Here we go, shit freebies.....


...yeah deng thos cast offs...


----------



## keifcake (Mar 20, 2011)

soooo... just for shits and giggles and curiosity got the best of me....

I decided to check my tracking numbers...
The first has been saying it cleared customs, and the 2nd order has has origin post bullshit..
When i checked tonight they both cleared my town early am today...
Fukn awesome they both are gonna be here on the same day... Will report what my 2 freebies are..
Id like to have em all really...


Time to vape me a disc and watch some trailer park boys to celebrate!! lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats good shit right there bro


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

"We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece."

grrrr...... been saying that for 4 days now...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece."
> 
> grrrr...... been saying that for 4 days now...


 serapis now im mad for you as i just placed another order using my affilaite balance on the 15 or the 16 and its in my city since yesterday i should have it today.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

I predicted 30 days, let's see how long it takes....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I predicted 30 days, let's see how long it takes....


I promise you if it takes that long ill mail you a list of what i have and send you some beans free of charge because that is bullshit


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

that has been my luck with Attitude now for 5 orders.... I'm an idiot to keep going back...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> that has been my luck with Attitude now for 5 orders.... I'm an idiot to keep going back...


Nah you are not a idiot and im sure they will mail you everything you are supposed to get prob even a lil extra..You just let me know when you get it and if you want some extra i got you..


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 21, 2011)

Yay mine are in my city! About fucking time, Now I get to put them in my sock drawer for a couple months! Lol jk


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

Your item was processed through and left our JAMAICA, NY 11430 facility on March 21, 2011 at 1:06 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

I forgot to add... WooT!!!!!!


----------



## Devilspawn (Mar 21, 2011)

sour Ak in my first- second comes today with larger order- will let u know..


----------



## Killer Bud (Mar 21, 2011)

mines said same thing this morning  Can't wait to get home from work now, Cant wait to see what freebee i got.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 21, 2011)

it's in my city...yesssssss....wow I thought I had took one for the team and custom was preparing my letter...still have one order from "world wide marijuana seeds ( Cali Connection seeds) to recieve ...today is a happy day...think I will have free evening washes...


----------



## keifcake (Mar 21, 2011)

My 2nd order said that since the 5th or so... But it actually processed through local facility and hour before the first one... 



Serapis said:


> "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece."
> 
> grrrr...... been saying that for 4 days now...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

see i knew it would be before 30


Serapis said:


> Your item was processed through and left our JAMAICA, NY 11430 facility on March 21, 2011 at 1:06 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## RoloTomassi (Mar 21, 2011)

well well, got my souvenirs today! I average about 14 days for a delivery from attitude so 21 days was a bit on the long side. On the plus side I got the Sour AK freebie.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 21, 2011)

I got my order today. My g13 is a hypnotiq and I actually got a decent tshirt I may even wear outside of the house. They sent my gift in the same package, smelly proof bag.

Already germing a Gage Green mixed gem and Nirvana Ak48. Ak48 sank right to the bottom of the water, hoping because it is fresh and not because it is cracked and hollow.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hellll Yeahhhhhh. Got my shit today. & My g-13 was Sour AK. Germinating these little bitches NOW.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

Shhhh, it's not here yet, and we don't know that it is complete or correct, yet. My fingers are still crossed tightly!.



wyteberrywidow said:


> see i knew it would be before 30


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2011)

Apparently my order made it through Jamaica NY, and I couldn't find it for 3 days, now it just passed through some Las Vegas, NV sorting facility last night...so getting closer. I'm hoping tomorrow I guess.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2011)

gets mine today.......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

genuity said:


> gets mine today.......


Yeah im supposed to be getting one today


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one still waiting


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah im supposed to be getting one today


im ready to get these grape stomper x og (underdawg), going.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 21, 2011)

mdanforth said:


> I'm amazed at the openness of people that are doing unlawful things....



I am amazed at the willingness of people to accept laws without critical thought.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah it was sold out


genuity said:


> im ready to get these grape stomper x og (underdawg), going.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 21, 2011)

soo.... got my order in today.. both of em...
Same tshirt in each, same as one i got a month ago... Only one order had papers... its cool i want the MJ~!!!!!!

Nothing was misiing although i didnt recieve powerkush but blue hash... the only UFo that got replaced. i have better kush from the promo anyway... i think the blue hash will be intereting.. may germ it with the p express and whatever else i decide to do...

Oh yea the promo seeds i got, sour ak and hypnotic!!!! fukn [email protected]!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 21, 2011)

Deep Purple
Dark Star 
SAGE

















cant waste any time need them for summer outdoors.

anyone still waiting on their orders?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm still waiting.... thanks for your pics.... I'm over starter cubes, pellets, etc..... I think my next seeds will be in solo's with starter mix... and I grow hydro, lol



jesus of Cannabis said:


> Deep Purple
> Dark Star
> SAGE
> 
> ...


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 21, 2011)

keifcake said:


> soo.... got my order in today.. both of em...
> Same tshirt in each, same as one i got a month ago... Only one order had papers... its cool i want the MJ~!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing was misiing although i didnt recieve powerkush but blue hash... the only UFo that got replaced. i have better kush from the promo anyway... i think the blue hash will be intereting.. may germ it with the p express and whatever else i decide to do...
> ...


 I didn't get sour ak or hypnotic! Im not sure what my replacements were?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard someone say they got sour candy wth is that?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

Sour AK more than likely


----------



## Devilspawn (Mar 21, 2011)

I got G-13 hypnotic in my second shipment ( AK sour in first) but my birthday gift and papers were missing....Nice miss for a $200 order.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Mar 21, 2011)

Got my Tude beans today! My G13 mystery promo was Sour AK! =D

I also somehow managed to end up with a bonus freebie, Blue Hash. I received all of my other freebies, even went over the order twice to make sure so I'm not sure why I got this, but totally not complaining!! 

edit, also got free Jass papers even though I didn't end up adding any birthday items to my order. By the time I got my order in all that was left was a couple of small shirts and I didn't want to bother. 

Totally satisfied with my order!! Can't wait to grow some new girls!


----------



## JeromeT (Mar 21, 2011)

ok I got my order today. Exactly 17 calendar days from when I ordered. Not too bad. I got everything I ordered including a DNA genetics mug. This mug was out of stock when I placed my order so I asked for an attitude mug. I much prefer this one!  I got Jilly Bean and LA Confidential plus all of the free ones. My mystery seed was Sour AK which I am pretty happy about. Now to decide what to germinate first.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd send an email and ask about it, especially if it shows on the invoice.



Devilspawn said:


> I got G-13 hypnotic in my second shipment ( AK sour in first) but my birthday gift and papers were missing....Nice miss for a $200 order.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 21, 2011)

i got my order today, all seeds were there, i got 4 of the heavy duty fruitys and sour ak as my mystery seed, and the papers, everythings all good here


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2011)

got'em....and let me tell u,gage green genetics are fresh as hell,there is lil crumbs of weed in the baggie...lol
ill try to get a pic..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

genuity said:


> got'em....and let me tell u,gage green genetics are fresh as hell,there is lil crumbs of weed in the baggie...lol
> ill try to get a pic..


I got the same thing in my snowdawg2 and snowdawg bx1s


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 21, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Sour AK more than likely


the package is labeled as sour candy. I emailed for more details since their initial response was no it's not an ak strain...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh forgot to mention i got my chem 4 og ,blackwater and ogiesel in less than 10 days from the attitude fastest order yet.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 21, 2011)

I had crumbs in my blue widow. I popped both dinafems critical + & blue widow. I popped some leftover DNA rocklock and a couple exiles all to venture outside and soak the sun up.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 22, 2011)

They have a description of sour kandy on the attitude now...
Sour diesel and bubbblegum



taipanspunk said:


> the package is labeled as sour candy. I emailed for more details since their initial response was no it's not an ak strain...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine finally got here woot woot!


----------



## keifcake (Mar 22, 2011)

hell yea... what g13 did you get?


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got the same thing in my snowdawg2 and snowdawg bx1s


thats a good thing right...freshness.


----------



## mrshakes (Mar 22, 2011)

well, ordered on the 4th, made it to N.Y. on the 16th then made it to L.A. on the 21st which would be great if i wasnt just outside of chicago.........


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2011)

This is just a guess here but for now on when I put my zip code I will be to sure to use all the numbers..even those last 4 that they have at the end....91334-1045..just notice that was the one thing different I did not do with this order..but its here just took a hell of a lot longer


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 22, 2011)

I got hypnotic for g13 freebie.


----------



## SouthernHaze (Mar 22, 2011)

mine got in in 12 days. got hypnotic, gunna start a journal on here to see what it turns into since there really isnt shit out about it. they did short me a heavy duty fruity tho. kinda lame.... n switched out one of my freebies.... n i ordered the fourth a few hours after it started. maybe ill try someone else next time. but i mean all the shit i paid for came in so cant be too picky i guess.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 22, 2011)

whats up everyone... i got my beans yesterday. i got the sour ak. im like the only dude here who actually wanted the nl auto. its ok cuz that sour ak sounds tasty.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 22, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Got my Tude beans today! My G13 mystery promo was Sour AK! =D
> 
> I also somehow managed to end up with a bonus freebie, Blue Hash. I received all of my other freebies, even went over the order twice to make sure so I'm not sure why I got this, but totally not complaining!!
> 
> ...


 I got the Blue Hash too and the NL auto those were my two replacements. I'm actually glad to get the NL auto because im doing an all auto grow.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 22, 2011)

I got mine yesterday Hypnotiqe was my freebie along with Blue Widow and Critical +(As far as ufo) Which i already have 10 each of these *SIGH* But im satisfied with all my TH Seed Freebies and my long ass papers lol


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 22, 2011)

Another thing,, when I placed the order I had selected remove from breader packs. But my beans got shipped in there original packaging.. its cool tho. I always wanted to see what they looked like. Next time I will order with breader packs... Thanks Attitude!


----------



## growmomma (Mar 22, 2011)

Well mine have made it to my city but arent out for delivery yet...I know i should be excited. But damn I swear just knowing they are this close and still not in hand is actually somehow worse than when they were still in UK lol!


----------



## keifcake (Mar 22, 2011)

I like my long ass jass papers... their great.. super thin and burn really slow.. 



Hotsause said:


> I got mine yesterday Hypnotiqe was my freebie along with Blue Widow and Critical +(As far as ufo) Which i already have 10 each of these *SIGH* But im satisfied with all my TH Seed Freebies and my long ass papers lol


----------



## Illumination (Mar 22, 2011)

keifcake said:


> I like my long ass jass papers... their great.. super thin and burn really slow..



Yes I really like 'em too....first time I smoked a joint in months...but hell yeah I remember why I did


Namaste'


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 22, 2011)

All of my freebies sprouted Decent!!! My Dinafems were Blue Widow and Critical +
I was pissed to get the NL Auto but I guess I'll see how it goes lol.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 22, 2011)

keifcake said:


> I like my long ass jass papers... their great.. super thin and burn really slow..


 Hell ya the JASS papers are the best! I am definitely gonna get more with my next order, and everybody keeps asking where I got the shirt lol.


----------



## Girdweed (Mar 22, 2011)

Order was finally dispatched. It's only been 2.5 weeks. The invoice has been changed again and is incorrect...again. The early bird doesn't get the worm with the 'Tude.


----------



## IndoGrower (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got my Super Lemon Haze from the tude with all its birthday freebies. Also got a G13 White Russian as there mystery seed. Gave the Heavy Duty Fruity and Burmese Kush to a friend to grow under his 250w hps setup. ordered mine on the 11th. got dispatched on the 14th and recived them on the 21st and im in the usa...


----------



## keifcake (Mar 22, 2011)

roll it up smoke it up said:


> Hell ya the JASS papers are the best! I am definitely gonna get more with my next order, and everybody keeps asking where I got the shirt lol.



Yea ill def be getting more of em... For papers its always been zig zag, but now ill start getting those... 
I can smoke on one joiint like 5-6 times.. 

Yea sumbody asked me that too... I told em ordered off the net..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 22, 2011)

I was sporing the shirt and some random dude said respect and smiled and i replied you already know pimpin!!!! Hahhaha


----------



## growmomma (Mar 22, 2011)

Got em! Lol finally!!!! Super excited 5 BF tangerine dream, 5 WW, Sweet Cheese, G13 Super skunk, Dinafem: blue widow, blue hash, & critical! Yay!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Got em! Lol finally!!!! Super excited 5 BF tangerine dream, 5 WW, Sweet Cheese, G13 Super skunk, Dinafem: blue widow, blue hash, & critical! Yay!!!


you doing a journal ???? congrates


----------



## growmomma (Mar 22, 2011)

londonfog said:


> you doing a journal ???? congrates


 Wish I could answer that question London. I want to SO bad, but its become an ongoing debate between me and the hubby. He DOES NOT want me to post pics for now anyways. But I don't think he understands that IMO the benefits outweigh the risks. I mean I've just really grasp the importance of this site in general. Not only is it full of knowledgable ppl that are willing to help, but it's a place to actually share the experience w others (which obviously isn't something you can share w acquaintances in the real world). But I suppose this isn't the thread I should be ranting on about my grow/marital probs huh? Maybe I shud start me a thread called To post or not to post: that is the question ?? And see what opinions I get! Lol


----------



## Illumination (Mar 22, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Wish I could answer that question London. I want to SO bad, but its become an ongoing debate between me and the hubby. He DOES NOT want me to post pics for now anyways. But I don't think he understands that IMO the benefits outweigh the risks. I mean I've just really grasp the importance of this site in general. Not only is it full of knowledgable ppl that are willing to help, but it's a place to actually share the experience w others (which obviously isn't something you can share w acquaintances in the real world). But I suppose this isn't the thread I should be ranting on about my grow/marital probs huh? Maybe I shud start me a thread called To post or not to post: that is the question ?? And see what opinions I get! Lol


tell hubby to get over himself...besides you are the one in control post on girl, post on

Namaste'


----------



## Serapis (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG My fave strain got crossed?! SWEET!!!! I love Bubblegum. Sweetest narcotic I ever smoked. I hope to get Sour Kandy, still waiting on package.... My March 11th order from Nirvana got here today.



keifcake said:


> They have a description of sour kandy on the attitude now...
> Sour diesel and bubbblegum


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 22, 2011)

thats one of my lowlife white russian i ordered on the 4th (plus freebies)

just wondering if anyone is left who hasnt received yet?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 22, 2011)

Please tell me that that is not your real Zip + Four..... ;p



londonfog said:


> This is just a guess here but for now on when I put my zip code I will be to sure to use all the numbers..even those last 4 that they have at the end....XXXXX-1045.[EDITED].just notice that was the one thing different I did not do with this order..but its here just took a hell of a lot longer


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 22, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Please tell me that that is not your real Zip + Four..... ;p


lol i'd really hope it wasnt his white clad house up on google maps right now....


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 22, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> lol i'd really hope it wasnt his white clad house up on google maps right now....


 reported for his own good


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Wish I could answer that question London. I want to SO bad, but its become an ongoing debate between me and the hubby. He DOES NOT want me to post pics for now anyways. But I don't think he understands that IMO the benefits outweigh the risks. I mean I've just really grasp the importance of this site in general. Not only is it full of knowledgable ppl that are willing to help, but it's a place to actually share the experience w others (which obviously isn't something you can share w acquaintances in the real world). But I suppose this isn't the thread I should be ranting on about my grow/marital probs huh? Maybe I shud start me a thread called To post or not to post: that is the question ?? And see what opinions I get! Lol


I see..hmmmmm..being a husband myself I would say listen to him...lol....if you can change his mind I'm sure we all would love to see/help your grow...besides we all know that this is all fake to make us feel cool and awesome...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Please tell me that that is not your real Zip + Four..... ;p


HELL NO...lol just an example...I should have put an address ..really have you guys trippin


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 23, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Wish I could answer that question London. I want to SO bad, but its become an ongoing debate between me and the hubby. He DOES NOT want me to post pics for now anyways. But I don't think he understands that IMO the benefits outweigh the risks. I mean I've just really grasp the importance of this site in general. Not only is it full of knowledgable ppl that are willing to help, but it's a place to actually share the experience w others (which obviously isn't something you can share w acquaintances in the real world). But I suppose this isn't the thread I should be ranting on about my grow/marital probs huh? Maybe I shud start me a thread called To post or not to post: that is the question ?? And see what opinions I get! Lol


at least ur able to grow right?? my girl bitches and complains bout growing constantly.. says i care more bout that "shit" then her. lol, and i do. jk. yet when harvest time comes around there she is smokin up all my "shit". so naturally i throw it in her face every chance i get... i havent payed for pot in over a year, just seeds.


----------



## Killer Bud (Mar 23, 2011)

I got my package finally this past monday (3/20), Not horrible but not fast by NO means. But i was happy to see I got the Sour AK as my freebee  This was the one i actually wanted when I saw this promo and the 3 new strains listed on attitudes facebook. Also got a pack of giant rolling papers with my package in the tin. I did get my birthday gift shipped seperate which i recieved first on the thursday before. But all in all I am happy. I wasnt in a rush since both of my rooms are maxed out so I didnt really care when it came just happy it did.


----------



## Killer Bud (Mar 23, 2011)

hahahaha boggieman mine usta say same thing till we broke up and she didnt smoke the goods nemore, then when we did get back she hasnt bitched since cuz she realized if I didnt grow she wouldnt smoke goods. Now she actually helps me pick out seeds, and buy shit from the grow shops which is a big change for her before she bitched I spent $10 on soil now shes telling me to spend $40 so I can mix the good stuff and suggesting on switching to nutes the are top dollar.


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 23, 2011)

Killer Bud said:


> hahahaha boggieman mine usta say same thing till we broke up and she didnt smoke the goods nemore, then when we did get back she hasnt bitched since cuz she realized if I didnt grow she wouldnt smoke goods. Now she actually helps me pick out seeds, and buy shit from the grow shops which is a big change for her before she bitched I spent $10 on soil now shes telling me to spend $40 so I can mix the good stuff and suggesting on switching to nutes the are top dollar.


we need a woman like growmomma.. jk, i love my girl i guess. i hid this last order of beans from her so i wouldnt hear her bitch.. lol. ill let her know that i ordered when she is smokin the finished product.. she wont be able to complain then..

lol. were turning this into a venting thread bout are significant others...


----------



## boogieman26 (Mar 23, 2011)

growmomma, like london said listen to ur husband. not worth fighting or arguing bout simple things. wait till a problem in the garden arises and bring up the postin pics topic. maybe he will be concerned bout the plants enough to agree to post pics?


----------



## mrshakes (Mar 23, 2011)

still waiting here............................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

mrshakes said:


> still waiting here............................


Damn that sucks i got a order i placed on the 16 and you are still waiting for 1 on the 4th..Damn!


----------



## mrshakes (Mar 23, 2011)

yes it does, it has gone coast to coast so far. i'm guessing before its over there will be a happy mailman somewhere.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

My significant other has no clue that I grow anything but tomatoes,peppers, cucumbers and lettuce out in our garden ...She never goes in the basement part of the house...my grow room is in my man cave closet...I told her that I saw a mouse or a rat in my man cave and had her even go by traps...that was the end of her going in that part of the basement...I also keep my man cave locked and the closet door locked as well..but she never has gone near that room in about two years..funny shit...she had me install a intercom just so she wouldn't have to go near the room..lol...yeah I know its wrong to keep secrets but I say nothing about her secret stash of money she got saved up in the floorboard of our closet in the bedroom...hope she not planning on leaving me..lol


----------



## growmomma (Mar 23, 2011)

boogieman26 said:


> growmomma, like london said listen to ur husband. not worth fighting or arguing bout simple things. wait till a problem in the garden arises and bring up the postin pics topic. maybe he will be concerned bout the plants enough to agree to post pics?


good idea! I think he will come around eventually....


----------



## growmomma (Mar 23, 2011)

londonfog said:


> My significant other has no clue that I grow anything but tomatoes,peppers, cucumbers and lettuce out in our garden ...She never goes in the basement part of the house...my grow room is in my man cave closet...I told her that I saw a mouse or a rat in my man cave and had her even go by traps...that was the end of her going in that part of the basement...I also keep my man cave locked and the closet door locked as well..but she never has gone near that room in about two years..funny shit...she had me install a intercom just so she wouldn't have to go near the room..lol...yeah I know its wrong to keep secrets but I say nothing about her secret stash of money she got saved up in the floorboard of our closet in the bedroom...hope she not planning on leaving me..lol


That's hilarious


----------



## squeej (Mar 23, 2011)

I ordered mine march 6 and they were dispatched the 7th and still usps tracking says " origin post is preparing shipment" or something. I'm starting to get really nervous that customs got them or something.....every other time I ordered with the tude i didn't guarantee and they took only 8 days and the tracking updated!! Now its been over 15 days and still not even an update?! I just hope I get this order cuz Im depending on it and don't want to have to get them reshipped.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

19 days since order and still no seeds from Attitude or shirts or anything. My Nirvana order made on the 11th of March got here on Monday, 10 calendar days.... Nirvana service rocks. 20 NYPD reg seeds for price of 10 and they arrived very cleverly hidden, something Attitude charges extra for.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

squeej said:


> I ordered mine march 6 and they were dispatched the 7th and still usps tracking says " origin post is preparing shipment" or something. I'm starting to get really nervous that customs got them or something.....every other time I ordered with the tude i didn't guarantee and they took only 8 days and the tracking updated!! Now its been over 15 days and still not even an update?! I just hope I get this order cuz Im depending on it and don't want to have to get them reshipped.


they will come..I was feeling the same way ..then BAM first an update then the beans...and yeah they usally ship a lot faster and better but this time was a mess...!!!!!


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Mar 23, 2011)

I live on the West Coast and got my order yesterday (ordered march6) ....the secret G13 Labs strain I got was Sour AK btw...and I was sooo happy when I saw that .....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

Serapis said:


> 19 days since order and still no seeds from Attitude or shirts or anything. My Nirvana order made on the 11th of March got here on Monday, 10 calendar days.... Nirvana service rocks. 20 NYPD reg seeds for price of 10 and they arrived very cleverly hidden, something Attitude charges extra for.


with all the crap you been through your next one should be free of charge.... after hearing your story and seeing mine I think I will take a break from souvenirs collecting and use up what I got...and to be honest that should keep me busy for years..hmmmmm unless attitude comes out with some damn promo that makes me say " Shit I got to have those beans"...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

And we both know they will. I'm not putting Attitude in my email spam filter just yet. 

I ordered an EZ Cloner..... I'll be using a lot less seeds now... my homemade job keeps leaking, and I've tried 3 Rubbermaid Roughneck totes, the ones others claim the tops don't drip.... guess I have bad luck..



londonfog said:


> with all the crap you been through your next one should be free of charge.... after hearing your story and seeing mine I think I will take a break from souvenirs collecting and use up what I got...and to be honest that should keep me busy for years..hmmmmm unless attitude comes out with some damn promo that makes me say " Shit I got to have those beans"...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

Serapis said:


> And we both know they will. I'm not putting Attitude in my email spam filter just yet.
> 
> I ordered an EZ Cloner..... I'll be using a lot less seeds now... my homemade job keeps leaking, and I've tried 3 Rubbermaid Roughneck totes, the ones others claim the tops don't drip.... guess I have bad luck..


I do soil or waterfarm... Got a buddy who goes thru chemo so his smoke must be organic ...meaning soil only no hydro..I hear people swear by those totes though...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, no shit on the totes, lol.... I used three different types of weather stripping, two expensive silicone beads.... I figured if I use the current bead and use small c-clamps, I might be able to stop the drips, but I finally said fuck it and ordered a cloner.... it means I have to sell a zipper, oh well. i have several left until next harvest. Damn this hobby isn't cheap; and all for a weed. lol



londonfog said:


> I do soil or waterfarm... Got a buddy who goes thru chemo so his smoke must be organic ...meaning soil only no hydro..I hear people swear by those totes though...


----------



## mrshakes (Mar 23, 2011)

finally got my order today, missing a tshirt, got the useless contac lenses. changed up some of the listed freebies- got blue hash, critical and my g13 strain is white russian. got enough beans to hold me for a while. glad i can quit waiting to check the mailbox.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Yeah, no shit on the totes, lol.... I used three different types of weather stripping, two expensive silicone beads.... I figured if I use the current bead and use small c-clamps, I might be able to stop the drips, but I finally said fuck it and ordered a cloner.... it means I have to sell a zipper, oh well. i have several left until next harvest. Damn this hobby isn't cheap; and all for a weed. lol


not cheap at all..but very addictive and rewarding and you learn a shit load about plants !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

mrshakes said:


> finally got my order today, missing a tshirt, got the useless contac lenses. changed up some of the listed freebies- got blue hash, critical and my g13 strain is white russian. got enough beans to hold me for a while. glad i can quit waiting to check the mailbox.


come on use the contacts and go to a club...lol...sorry about the shirt though....white russian should be nice


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

What contacts is he referring to?



londonfog said:


> come on use the contacts and go to a club...lol...sorry about the shirt though....white russian should be nice


----------



## mrshakes (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks, was just looking for info on white russian and dont see it listed on attitudes site. lenses are weird and they actually say they will not correct vision problems- would rather have some good ole x-ray specs.


the lenses are white with a pot leaf design and a tiny porthole to see through


----------



## squeej (Mar 23, 2011)

Well what do you know?! My tracking just updated and I should have them tomorrow!! The attitude still rocks even though it took way longer than usual!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Damn this hobby isn't cheap; and all for a weed. lol


 You can say that again..At least its rewarding


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

Serapis said:


> What contacts is he referring to?


contact lenses ....I was saying to put them in and go to a club....it was a small joke..or a attempt at one


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL... Hey you! You been smoking pot kid? Don't lie to me.... I can SEE IT in your EYES!!!!!


roflmao


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so fuckin high dude just look at my eyes.....


----------



## mrshakes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2011)

mrshakes said:


> View attachment 1510201View attachment 1510202


lol...too funny...yeah they should have gave you the shirt..lol..j/k...but really


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

Put em up for sale on eBay... with all of the MMJ conventions and fair like atmospheres, I'll bet someone would give you $20 for them.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

A pair sell for $20 or so bucks online

http://www.youknowit.com/online-shop/cannabis-leaf-contact-lenses281512.cfm


----------



## mrshakes (Mar 23, 2011)

good idea, serapis or i would trade them for some glazed brownie bites.........


----------



## Serapis (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL, nice try, but I like my blue sparklers. 



mrshakes said:


> good idea, serapis or i would trade them for some glazed brownie bites.........


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally got that bitch today. Got 2 Kushage but no G13 new strain. Thats cool though. I'd have got the auto with my luck.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 23, 2011)

the extra kushage prolly better than the g13 promos... I wanna try em all, but im guessing the kush is better.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2011)

I finally got my seeds today, G13 Auto NL, Dinafem WW and Diesel, and all the TH Seeds freebies! As well as my order of Dr. Grinspoon(Barneys) and Blue Mystic(nirvana). Also, I got the keychain birthday gift and it turns out IT UNSCREWS! It's not just a keychain, it's a hash/coke/pill bottle! Totally makes up for the NL auto they sent! Haha


----------



## Devilspawn (Mar 30, 2011)

Still no papers or shirt- an email was responded to as shipped seperately. Unless it was put on a row boat, not sure where it got to


----------



## Devilspawn (Apr 5, 2011)

Shirt showed- no papers...


----------

